# ROH "Honor Takes Center Stage" 4/1 & 4/2 Discussion



## Corey

Well so much for Roddy/Davey. Maybe can get Roddy/Hero instead. It'll be cool to see these Joshi girls in the ring, I'm not familiar with any of them. Insanely excited for Mania weekend as a whole though. It's gonna be off the charts.


----------



## Legend

Wolves/WGTT? Hell yes! I couldn't care less that Davey and Eddie said they wouldn't be teaming anymore. It was a stupid idea anyway. We still need Wolves/Guns.


----------



## virus21

Interesting how ROH is third in size, but number 1 in how it strctures its events.


----------



## Savitoow

_- Haas/Benjamin have issued a challenge for the 4/2 show, wanting a "dream match" against --- THE AMERICAN WOLVES!_

OH YEAH! WGTT ftw!


----------



## Chismo

KOW/WGTT, part III and WGTT/Wolves? Oh, boy... Tag team perfection!


----------



## geraldinhio

Wow ,didn't expect Wolves/WGTT at all.Hyped as hell for this.

Anyone know these Joshi women's wrestlers?Not fimiliar with them at all.

I'd say we could get Roddy vs Hero or Claudio yet.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Legend said:


> We still need Wolves/Guns.


It's already happened on Final Battle weekend.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I can...not...believe they've booked those girls. I'm marking out beyond belief.

WAIT...WGTT/Wolves?!? This is insane. These are going to be my favourite wrestling shows ever and I've only payed six quid each for them!!!


----------



## S-Mac

WGTT/Wolves should be amazing glad Davey/Eddie are teaming up again.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I was just thinking the other day about how much I'd love to see WGTT vs American Wolves. I didn't think I'd only have to wait a month to see it!!!

I thought we'd see this match a year or so from now. Or at least when and if Haas and Benjamin have had the belts for a while.

ROH is *definitely* doing a great job building this weekend up!

I'm not familiar with the Joshi stars, but I look forward to seeing them compete.

It would be awesome they brought back KENTA as well!


----------



## SHIRLEY

Trying to gather some vids of the Joshi girls together...



Spoiler: Kurihara













Spoiler: Nakagawa













Spoiler: Matsumoto













Spoiler: All 3 (+ Misaki Ohata)











...done.


----------



## Legend

superdupersonic said:


> It's already happened on Final Battle weekend.


Really? Holy shit, where?


----------



## jawbreaker

2CW.


----------



## seancarleton77

JUST ORDERED!

I am so fucking pumped for this show already. The dream tag is going to blow us all away, the Joshi women will bring it and for me I hope Edwards defeats Strong so we can get Daniels vs. Edwards for the World Title.


----------



## BalooUpoo

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I can...not...believe they've booked those girls. I'm marking out beyond belief.


Me 2
__________________
I am the Miz's biggest fan and I am awesome!








Wrestling excelence = ROH CHIKARA SHIMMER
Events I will attend on my wrestling road trip: SHIMMER 26TH & 27TH MARCH, ROH 2ND APRIL, WRESTLEMANIA 3RD APRIL, RAW 4TH, PWG WINNING 9TH APRIL.​


----------



## -Mystery-

Haven't watched a ROH show in like a year or two. Might make my viewing return for these shows.


----------



## KingKicks

HYPED.


----------



## Emperor DC

ROH is looking amazing right now. The cards, the talent, the return of the Pure Rules match.

On that subject, anyone think this may be a prelude to the return of the Pure Title in place of the TV Title when the HDNet run ends? It'd make total sense to me.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Emperor DC said:


> ROH is looking amazing right now. The cards, the talent, the return of the Pure Rules match.
> 
> On that subject, anyone think this may be a prelude to the return of the Pure Title in place of the TV Title when the HDNet run ends? It'd make total sense to me.


Yeah, I think its a little tippy toe into the water, just to test it out. I'd mark hard for it coming back. I'd mark even harder if Mike Bennett won it and trolled the shit out of everyone.


----------



## will94

Benjo™;9439820 said:


> HYPED.


CAN. NOT. WAIT.

With each match and event announced, the stretch of Friday-Monday is looking awesome.


----------



## KingCrash

> ROH is looking amazing right now. The cards, the talent, the return of the Pure Rules match.
> 
> On that subject, anyone think this may be a prelude to the return of the Pure Title in place of the TV Title when the HDNet run ends? It'd make total sense to me.


I don't know if they're bringing back the Pure title or if it's Davey's quest back to the world title doing different styles of wrestling, like with the pancrase or whatever rules he's going to do next week on HDNet.

Both shows are starting to shape up to be awesome so far.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It would be awesome they brought back KENTA as well!


I have been told by one of my coworkers who is in the business that ROH is trying to get him to return for the next Philly show.

Holy shit, now that I think about it, the next Philly show will likely be on the same weekend as the next NYC show. KENTA for Death Before Dishonor weekend sounds good to me. I'd book him against Daniels and Generico. Save KENTA vs. Davey III for Glory By Honor or Final Battle. (And likely a pipedream - how about KENTA vs. TJP?)


----------



## geraldinhio

Kenta in ROH again would be awesome ,espicailly with the prospects of Davey vs Kenta 3.

I'd rather see Devitt though.So many dream matches .He's working JAPW on May 13th wrestling Low-Ki.I know the chances are slim but ROH should try and book him while he's in the states ,which is very seldom.

He'd be probably a lot cheaper to book than Kenta too.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I would honestly do KENTA vs. Kevin Steen for Final Battle. I'd like to see how much KENTA would put with Steen's psychological bullshit.


----------



## geraldinhio

Steen vs Kenta would be immense to say the least.Kenta vs Claudio anyone?Just a dream match of crazy proportions but imagine a KOW vs Kenta/Marufuji match for Final Battle or the Glory by Honor 
weekend.

Is it just me or does anyone else think Kenta's best singles match in ROH besides dragon and Davey was probably Hero?
All I can think of other other then these where his matches against Aries ,Roderick ,Sydal ,Delirious ,Romero ....I'm defo missing out in some .These where good but not on the level of the others.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

KENTA vs. Claudio took place three years ago. It's in my media thread.


----------



## geraldinhio

Claudio is like a different wrestler now ,there match three years ago was far from special.


----------



## KingCrash

geraldinhio said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think Kenta's best singles match in ROH besides dragon and Davey was probably Hero?
> All I can think of other other then these where his matches against Aries ,Roderick ,Sydal ,Delirious ,Romero ....I'm defo missing out in some .These where good but not on the level of the others.


I'd put Low Ki from FB 05 behind Davey and Dragon and in front of everyone else's matches with Kenta alongside Hero's. Can't for the life of me think when Kenta and Delirious had a match.


----------



## Corey

KingCrash said:


> I'd put Low Ki from FB 05 behind Davey and Dragon and in front of everyone else's matches with Kenta alongside Hero's. *Can't for the life of me think when Kenta and Delirious had a match*.


Reborn Again.

I've come to conclusion that the first weekend in April will the greatest weekend in wrestling history.


----------



## seabs

*KENTA hasn't really done anything worthy in NOAH to get me excited if he did come back over. Generico match would be almost certain after it got cut last time. I'd rather him in a tag match tagging with Davey against KOW than in another singles match. Actually the only NOAH guys I want them to bring over are Suzuki and Marvin. 

New Japan guys are far too expensive to bring over. Multiple companies have said that.

I guess Generico is a lock to win in Plymouth now that Wolves/WGTT is announced. Bit miffed about not getting Davey/Strong and Wolves tagging again so soon after their "final match as a team in ROH" but at least they're compensated with two great looking matches. *


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Reborn Again.
> 
> I've come to conclusion that the first weekend in April will the greatest weekend in wrestling history.


It would have been, if WWE didn't drop the ball on bringing in Sting.


----------



## Sheik

Great news for those ordering the show on iPPV


----------



## Meteora2004

They announced that at the beginning of the month.


----------



## Sheik

Oh well, I missed it. 

There's the official promo anyway.


----------



## Granatapersempre

I hope Wolves beat WGTT


----------



## Chismo

Any word on a new TV deal for ROH?


----------



## SHIRLEY

JoeRulz said:


> Any word on a new TV deal for ROH?


Spike are going to have a couple of hours free, before long.


----------



## KingCrash

Well in good news Mia Yim will be a part of the shows April 1st & 2nd.

Bad news is she's bringing Prince Nana and the rest of The Embassy with her. :sad:


----------



## Corey

Two huge tag matches just signed.

Night 1 - Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. The Briscoes
Night 2 - Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. The Kings of Wrestling


----------



## Shock

Wow, those are some pretty big matches for Cole and O'Reilly. That's great.

Them facing KOW on Night 2 makes me think that WGTT could win the titles on Night 1. Just a small feeling.


----------



## seancarleton77

So fucking pumped for the tag matches and even more pumped for Edwards vs. Daniels for the World Title, that's actually how I fantasy booked it.


----------



## jawbreaker

Fuck yeah Cole/O'Reilly.


----------



## KingKicks

Been calling Briscoes vs. Cole/O'Reilly since Final Battle. Wasn't expecting the KOW match but really looking forward to that.

Tag matches galore in Atlanta.


----------



## Bubz

Awesoeme matches there, This is really ColeReilly's big break.


----------



## geraldinhio

I'd much rather see Cole and Reilly win the belts than WGTT.They need them alot more anyway.Would it be safe to say the Kings are dropping the belts one of the nights?Probably to WGTT ,but i'm cautiously optimistic about a huge shock and have Cole and O 'Reilly win.


----------



## Sheik

This weekend won't come soon enough!


----------



## Legend

Delighted by those match announcements. That's two blockbuster tag matches on both shows. Four great, different ones altogether. Should be sensational. Cole & O'Reilly are the perfect team for the Briscoes to square off against now they're heels.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Expected Cole/O'Reilly vs. Briscoes and Cole/O'Reilly vs. Kings isn't a _huge_ surprise but where does this leave the ANX? Briscoes on the second night and Homicide & Partner or The Embassy on the first?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I want Briscoes vs. Generico & Cabana very soon.


----------



## Legend

I want Briscoes vs. Grizzly and anyone for some reason.


----------



## seabs

*I just want Grizzly and Generico to team as a pair of super underdogs. Them pair vs KOW with a hot crowd behind them could be seriously great. Great matches for Cole/O'Reilly too. Makes me think even more that Cole will be turning sooner rather than later and siding with Yim and Nana. Haven't seen him as a heel before but he lookes like he'd an amazing little squirmy scumbag heel. ANX/Brisoces on Night 2 I guess. Maybe vs Elgin and a big suprise HOT member the other night?*


----------



## jawbreaker

Cole worked heel in his YLC qualifier against O'Reilly, and I feel entirely comfortable saying it was the best YLC qualifier ever. I think he's also a heel in CZW right now and I think KingCrash and smitlick (the only two people who watch CZW whose opinions I respect) like him.

I think Cole and O'Reilly need to team a bit longer before Cole turns, but I've been calling for a Cole heel turn since they started teaming, so we'll see.


----------



## Sheik

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Expected Cole/O'Reilly vs. Briscoes and Cole/O'Reilly vs. Kings isn't a _huge_ surprise but where does this leave the ANX? Briscoes on the second night and Homicide & Partner or The Embassy on the first?


Get that junk out of your sig. How dare Daniels have the audacity to treat such a prestigious book like that.

Blasphemy!


----------



## will94

Sheik said:


> Get that junk out of your sig. How dare Daniels have the audacity to treat such a prestigious book like that.
> 
> Blasphemy!


I'm expecting you to provide me a copy of that great book in Atlanta....


----------



## Sheik

Okay, and I'm expecting you to show up to my funeral... :side:


----------



## will94

Sheik said:


> Okay, and I'm expecting you to show up to my funeral... :side:


I'll book you a real nice funeral home down here


----------



## Sheik

bro 

lol, but I'll see you at one of the shows, or Colt Cabana's party I'm sure...


----------



## will94

Absolutely man, gonna be awesome.


----------



## FITZ

I would be surprised if they didn't book an ANX/Briscoes match for night 2. After their match in NYC there is some serious heat between the two teams. But than again that wasn't an iPPV and only the NYC fans saw what happened so at the very latest they might book them in some kind of gimmick match at the next NYC show.


----------



## Corey

Cabana was added to both shows today. Anyone else hopin for an NWA World Title defense?


----------



## KingCrash

jawbreaker said:


> Cole worked heel in his YLC qualifier against O'Reilly, and I feel entirely comfortable saying it was the best YLC qualifier ever. I think he's also a heel in CZW right now and I think KingCrash and smitlick (the only two people who watch CZW whose opinions I respect) like him.
> 
> I think Cole and O'Reilly need to team a bit longer before Cole turns, but I've been calling for a Cole heel turn since they started teaming, so we'll see.


Cole being a cocky douche heel in ROH like in CZW would be great, but I say him and O'Reilly need some really big wins first to make it matter. I think they'll actually get one against the Kings after losing to the newly-heeled Briscoes (probably the next challengers for the tag titles after WGTT win them). 

I'd say ANX will face Elgin & whatever HOT wanna-be member Truth picks up on Night 1. Anyone want to guess what Nana's "Yorkshire" surprise will be for the show on the 2nd?


----------



## smitlick

Cole & O'Reilly need to be together for a little longer before a heel turn for either happens because neither have really been built up to anything. Would like to see Cole and O'Reilly get more singles matches.


----------



## AmWolves10

This should be great.

American Wolves vs WGTT is going to be off the charts.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

AmWolves10 said:


> This should be great.
> 
> American Wolves vs WGTT is going to be off the charts.


I know, I can't wait for it!

And now, with the Richards/Edwards possible situation. The match actually has a storyline, instead of being just a match


----------



## Damian77D

So far it seems to be very good matches


----------



## Rickey

As for singles matches, I hope we see TJP/Davey Richards on Night 1. That match has been on my mind for a while, really want to see it happen.


----------



## Shock

Rickey said:


> As for singles matches, I hope we see TJP/Davey Richards on Night 1. That match has been on my mind for a while, really want to see it happen.


That match was at WrestleReunion 5 back in January, IIRC.


----------



## Rickey

^Oh, Socal Showdown 2. Forgot about that even still I hope we get a fresh match for both guys. Whether they wrestle each other again or not, not really interested in the idea of Strong/Davey again. Let me backtrack a little, I hope TJP is actually booked for Atlanta! 

Can't wait until more matches are announced, I haven't ordered the ippv yet but I'm 97.8 percent sure that I'm going to. >_> Yes 97.8 percent sure.


----------



## Emperor DC




----------



## Shock

Oh hell yeah.

Davey better win that one.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Some kind of mutual KO would be better. Strong needs to kept somewhat competent for his former champ rematch clause that he'll use at some point.


----------



## Rickey

LOL!

I know the match will be good though.


----------



## Sheik

Why does ROH have better graphic designers than TNA?


----------



## Rickey

Just added: 










rohwrestling.com said:


> *Grudge Match Signed For April 2nd*
> 
> Last Saturday night in New York City, the Briscoes stepped into the ring at the Manhattan Center to a certifiably mixed reaction, the sort of reaction the Big Apple has been delivering to the former 6-time ROH World Tag Champion for many months now. To the shock of many, the NYC crowd then embraced their opponents, Rhett Titus & Kenny King as they made their way to the ring.
> 
> As the match progressed, the fans became even more hostile towards the boys from Sandy Fork and the Brothers Briscoe, finally fed up, gave it back to them just the same. Maybe in part due to the crowd, a match intended to get both teams back on track after their respective losses at the “9th Anniversary Show” turned into a brawl that saw blood spilt, and the ANX eventually pick up the win to the delight of a majority of the crowd.
> 
> Things didn’t end when the bell rang. As a matter of fact, the fight continued around ringside, and saw all sorts of ROH security attempt to bring the hostilities to an end. Although finally pulled apart, as the video indicates, the fight continued in the locker room and the four men had to be separated once again.
> 
> Well ROH officials have elected to give these four men another chance to settle this score right on Center Stage. Now signed for Saturday April 2nd in Atlanta, GA a Grudge Match between Jay & Mark Briscoe and The All Night Express of Kenny King & Rhett Titus!
> 
> “The Briscoes &*%^#@ up.” said Kenny King, “Atlanta’s going to be an ass whipping plain and simple. The ANX are in beast mode Briscoes, that means no holding back and no pulling punches. Take your wrestling and throw it out the window, take the Pretty Boy Pitbull and Addicted to Love and throw them out the window, this is a fight son. You get The Killer and The Threat, and you boys are going to taste your own blood if I’ve got anything to say about it!”
> 
> Tickets are sold out for “Honor Takes Center Stage” but be sure to catch the best pound-for-pound wrestling action live on iPPV right here: http://www.gfl.tv/Events/Fight/Wrestling/Honor_Takes_Center_Stage_Both_Shows/968!


The Briscoes/All Night Express brawl escalates 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnP3-GxJOcc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Sheik

These shows have fucking impeccable cards. 

Unreal, I'm almost more excited for them than Mania.


----------



## Emperor DC

Wrestlemania sucks compared to these shows apart, let alone together.


----------



## Shock

Another great match added to the card.

I'm definitely gonna have to order this.


----------



## Sheik

Emperor DC said:


> Wrestlemania sucks compared to these shows apart, let alone together.


The card for Mania is good, but the buildup blows.

That's why I said I'm ALMOST more excited.

These shows are what ultimately enticed me to make the trip out to Atlanta for Mania weekend though.


----------



## Emperor DC

Edwards/Daniels has me mega interested, let alone Richards/Strong. Richards/Strong have performed in almost every match they have gone up against eachother in. They have amazing chemistry and it could without a doubt be one of the best matches of the weekend.


----------



## Sheik

If it's anything like their Final Battle match, then fuck yeah I'm excited for Strong/RIchards.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

OP needs to post the lineups in the initial post.


----------



## WillTheBloody

> *Ring of Honor - Honor Takes Center Stage*
> April 1st ~ Atlanta, GA
> 
> - *ROH World Title*: Eddie Edwards© vs. Christopher Daniels
> - *ROH Tag Titles*: Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli© vs. Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas
> - *Final Battle Rematch*: Roderick Strong w/ Truth Martini vs. Davey Richards
> - *Tag Team Challenge Match*: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
> _- El Generico
> - Homicide
> - Kenny King
> - Rhett Titus
> - Colt Cabana
> - Hiroyo Matsumoto, Ayumi Kurihara, Tomoka Nakagawa from S-Ovation in Japan will debut
> - The Embassy with Prince Nana_
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> *Ring of Honor - Honor Takes Center Stage*
> April 2nd ~ Atlanta, GA
> 
> - *Dream Tag Match*: Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards vs. Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas
> - *Tag Team Challenge Match*: Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
> - *Grudge Tag Team Match*: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus
> _- Roderick Strong w/ Truth Martini
> - Christopher Daniels
> - El Generico
> - Homicide
> - Hiroyo Matsumoto, Ayumi Kurihara, Tomoka Nakagawa from S-Ovation in Japan will debut
> - Colt Cabana
> - The Embassy with Prince Nana_


Can't believe I ever thought about not going to these shows. I kinda expect GeneriColt/ANX to be added to Night 1 and Daniels/Generico for the TV Title to Night 2.


----------



## Chismo

This looks unreal, I'm so ordering this.




Sheik said:


> These shows have fucking impeccable cards.
> 
> Unreal, I'm almost more excited for them than Mania.


What's so exciting about Mania? It's spectacle and all, but these shows will blow it off.


----------



## Lost10




----------



## Legend

:lmao Jay's awesome


----------



## Shock

JoeRulz said:


> This looks unreal, I'm so ordering this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's so exciting about Mania? It's spectacle and all, but these shows will blow it off.


This. Hardly anything has me excited for Mania, but these cards both look awesome.


----------



## will94

superdupersonic said:


> OP needs to post the lineups in the initial post.


Done, cards updated in the original post.


----------



## Zatiel

Night One is stacked. Richards and Strong have almost always impressed me with how much they bring out of each other, and WGTT Vs. Kings should rock again. While I'm not keen on Edwards as champion, Daniels always delivers in main event positions.

Not so stoked for Night 2. Two of those tag matches look like squashes, with the outside chance of one underdog team getting outclassed the whole match and pulling an upset that I don't care about. The "Dream" tag could be fun, though the Wolves losing and Richards/Edwards being put on the path to being at odds seems inevitable. Still - Generico, Cabana, Strong and Daniels are free. There's potential to deliver some great stuff yet.

Also interested to see what the ladies do.

EDIT: Do not take that to mean I'm a hater. I'm seriously considering plunking down the money for both nights. Night 1, just seeing it on paper, is more exciting to me than Mania with all its TV build.


----------



## -Mystery-

I would pay to see Scott Steiner and Jay Briscoe converse for just 10 mins.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Cabana was added to both shows today. Anyone else hopin for an NWA World Title defense?


Yeah, it'd be really fitting to have one in Atlanta. I'd do it against TJ, since he's a California guy (and that's NWA's main territory atm).



KingCrash said:


> Anyone want to guess what Nana's "Yorkshire" surprise will be for the show on the 2nd?





Spoiler: It can only be...


----------



## Bubz

wow, ROH going to show the world what tag team wrasslin is all about. Fucking awesome cards so far, really looking forward to seeing what ANX can do as super babyfaces and heel Briscoes is awesome, about time really. Strong/Richards always always deliver and the Eddie/Daniels and Wolves/WGTT have some pretty cool storylines sbehind them now.


----------



## Sheik

JoeRulz said:


> What's so exciting about Mania? It's spectacle and all, but these shows will blow it off.


Nobody's disputing these shows look phenomenal on paper. However, you answered your own question in saying it's a spectacle. Having gone to two Wrestlemanias, I can tell you it's not really comparable to any other wrestling show. Mania is the stage everyone strives to be on. Even though WM 23 wasn't the greatest show overall, it was still one of the greatest shows I've been to. The atmosphere isn't something you can really explain to someone, you kind've just have to go to one.

That's what's "so exciting" about Wrestlemania, regardless of the weak ass buildup.


----------



## Corey

Generico gets his shot at revenge!

Night 1 - El Generico vs. Michael Elgin (Truth & Strong banned from Ringside)
Night 2 - El Generico vs. Roderick Strong

Fantastic.


----------



## Shock

I was just about to post that 

Really looking forward to those matches. Elgin was pretty impressive at the 9th Anniversary Show IMO, and Generico and Strong can have a great match too.


----------



## KingCrash

Love the Night 2 matchup with Strong/Generico. Still wonder what they're going to do with ANX and Homicide.


----------



## seancarleton77

Fuck Mania in the ear!!! These Ring of Honor cards are looking more stacked than a woman with big ass titties on top of a stack of books filled with women with big ass titties. STACKED!

Strong vs. Generico really interests me, Generico vs. Elgin has me even more interested.


----------



## FITZ

Strong/Generico should be great for Night 2. Not so sure how well the Night 1 with Elgin will be but as long as they can deliver a solid match I won't complain.


----------



## seancarleton77

Elgin is actually very promising and a lot better than fishnets was in the HOT.


----------



## KingCrash

seancarleton77 said:


> Elgin is actually very promising and a lot better than fishnets was in the HOT.


Elgin while getting better is still green and didn't have the chemistry that Abel, Raymond and Truth had together. Plus Abel was a decent power guy in his own right. Still wish they were together and were allowed to do in ROH what they did in AAW, would have easily added to the tag division and actually made the HOT a decent stable.

Don't know how much better Generico/Elgin can be this time around but it'll be fine for what it should be.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Someone please post Davey vs. TJP, KOW vs. Haas & Benjamin, and Strong vs. Generico immediately when you get SoCal Showdown II. I must see at least the latter two matches before I get to ATL.


----------



## Corey

Don't worry, as soon as I watch the show(which should be here Saturday), I'll rip them.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

If ROH were to get World's Greatest out to anybody by next Thurs, I'd super appreciate King vs. Edwards and the 6 man tag as well!


----------



## Rickey

seancarleton77 said:


> Fuck Mania in the ear!!! These Ring of Honor cards are looking* more stacked than a woman with big ass titties on top of a stack of books filled with women with big ass titties.* STACKED!d.











but yeah looking forward to Generico/Strong, haven't seen Elgin in the ring before.


----------



## Rickey

*Dave Taylor vs. Colt Cabana-4/2*


----------



## SHIRLEY

Rickey said:


> *Dave Taylor vs. Colt Cabana-4/2*


That will be epic. I had Cabana vs. Jannetty in my original fantasy booking but Dave Taylor will more than do .


----------



## Emperor DC

Dave fuckin' Taylor?!!


----------



## Shock

Emperor DC said:


> Dave fuckin' Taylor?!!


Happy or angry? :hmm:

Looking forward to Cabana/Taylor, another solid match there.


----------



## Legend

How could _anyone_ be angry about Dave Taylor? 

Greatness.


----------



## Emperor DC

Exactly. I fucking love Dave Taylor.

These two nights are too good for words.

How on earth will they live up to the hype? ... and for $20 ...?


----------



## seancarleton77

Just when i thought it was stacked, they stacked it even higher. Fuck yeah. Taylor vs. Cabana will have me smiling from bell to bell.


----------



## seabs

seancarleton77 said:


> Elgin is actually very promising and a lot better than fishnets was in the HOT.


*Go watch Raymond/Able in AAW before jumping to conclusions about them because of their look. Elgin has some nice power moves and seems like he'd be really suited to a tag team but he aint up to being a singles worker yet by the looks of him. Generico/Elgin sounds like something that has tons of potential to develop in a sleeper MOTN though. Generico/Strong should be great too and Cabana/Taylor is a lovely little side attraction. Kinda stumped at Davey/Strong now. First I thought for sure they'd do it, then they didn't and now they are again under different circumstances. Should be great as long as Davey wins and hopefully they have a match more like the PWG and Chicago matches from last year rather than Final Battle. 1st Night looks ridicolously good on paper, 2nd night not so much but I guess they're putting a lot of their eggs in one basket with Wolves/WGTT.*


----------



## EffectRaven

I agree that night 1 looks better than night 2 at the moment but I still think they're both incredibly stacked. It'll be interesting to see what match ends up being the best of the weekend


----------



## Shock

Why are people calling the second show Night 2, seeing as it starts at 1PM? :hmm:


----------



## jawbreaker

You can't call it Day 2, because the first one is at night. And ROH single-city doubleshots are always referred to as Night 1 and Night 2 regardless of what time they actually take place.


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm pretty sure the shows are being referred to by ROH as Chapter 1 and Chapter 2.






Description: ROH TV Champion Christopher Daniels had been reading Truth Martini's Book Of Truth in preparation for targeting ROH World Champion Roderick Strong....but Strong is no longer champion, and who is happens to be a familiar face. See them collide, Friday, April 1st live on GoFightLive.tv in *'Honor Takes Center Stage - Chapter 1'*


----------



## Zatiel

That's the Taylor I wanted! 



Shock said:


> Why are people calling the second show Night 2, seeing as it starts at 1PM? :hmm:


Okay, fine. Chapter 2.

Adding Generico/Strong and Taylor/Cabana to Show 2 perked me up. Those are nice bouts. Pretty convinced to stay in those nights and watch.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Should be called Stage 1 & Stage 2 :side:


----------



## Rickey

From the newswire: 

- ROH Officials are in the process of signing two different tag team matches for April 1st and 2nd involving the S-Ovation talent. We will have both bouts finalized on Monday.

- Homicide is ready for “Honor Takes Center Stage” weekend and is looking to rebound from his recent losses. Homicide returned to ROH last September and was on fire up until his recent World Title match against Strong at the “9th Anniversary Show.” Homicide suffered his first pinfall loss against Strong and has had a difficult time getting back on track. Right now Homicide is not in contention for either the World Title or World Tag Team Titles and it is still unknown who Homicide will face on April 1st and 2nd.

Also:
- Want to watch “Honor Takes Center Stage” for FREE? While GoFightLive is giving away 10 FREE broadcasts of ROH’s “Honor Takes Center Stage” iPPV (Both Events)! All you have to do is “LIKE” the GoFightLive page on Facebook and click the graphic on the Facebook page to register for a FREE account. You must sign up for a new account to be entered in this giveaway! The winners will be announced on Thursday, March 31st at Noon EST on the GoFightLive’s Facebook page: GoFightLive | Facebook. 

^The "new" news.
http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/march-24th-newswire/

Any guesses on Homicide's opponents? TJP? Corino? Bennett? Brutal Bob?

Might get a four corner survival with Homicide/Bennett/Grizzly/member of ANE.


----------



## Shock

A Corino/Homicide match would be very interesting. Testing Corino's "recovery" against one of his old rivals.


----------



## Corey

I would honestly spend $55 for these two shows. Cabana/Taylor will be awesome, I'm so pissed I have to work at 4 for the Saturday show and get to miss at least the main event...


----------



## Zatiel

The All Night Express rolling some version of The Embassy and Homicide having a nostalgia match against either Cabana or Corino would top off Chapter 1 nicely.

Most curious what Daniels is doing on Chapter 2. Is TJP confirmed for these shows? Because Daniels Vs. TJP would make me very happy.


----------



## Corey

Zatiel said:


> The All Night Express rolling some version of The Embassy and Homicide having a nostalgia match against either Cabana or Corino would top off Chapter 1 nicely.
> 
> Most curious what Daniels is doing on Chapter 2. Is TJP confirmed for these shows? Because Daniels Vs. TJP would make me very happy.


No TJP... yet. I assume they would've announced him by now, but who knows.


----------



## Zatiel

I think I simply misread things. If both shows are sold out, have such healthy buzz, one card rules and the other is solid, and are being sold on a package, they don't really need to add more potentially expensive fly-ins. Always heard TJP charged a lot to work, if that was true. Given that they're bringing in Dave Taylor and the Joshi gals, they're probably spent all the money they need to attract that sort of fanbase.

I will selfishly wish that Kana was going to be on these shows, though.


----------



## Sheik

So I'm pretty fucking pissed at the moment. Just found out we only got tickets to show 2.

I know the show is sold out. Chances we can get tix at the door? 

Probably can't, huh?


----------



## F5uits

'Cide teaming with a returning Low Ki?... I would only wish, really really reeealllyyy pumped to go to both of these shows.


----------



## Shock

Sheik said:


> So I'm pretty fucking pissed at the moment. Just found out we only got tickets to show 2.
> 
> I know the show is sold out. Chances we can get tix at the door?
> 
> Probably can't, huh?


Damn, that sucks. Especially considering the first show is stacked.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Zatiel

Sheik said:


> So I'm pretty fucking pissed at the moment. Just found out we only got tickets to show 2.
> 
> I know the show is sold out. Chances we can get tix at the door?
> 
> Probably can't, huh?


I'd e-mail ROHHelp and ask about walk-ups. There's a slim chance you can still get some sort of GA.


----------



## acracker

The chick in red reminds me of Reiko from Rumble Roses


----------



## jpchicago23

What are the times for both shows? i'm thinking of ordering both but i want to make sure i'll be home


----------



## Legend

^ I think they're both afternoon shows by American standards, give or take a few hours depending on your location in that big ol' country. You can watch the shows whenever though, as you have them forever after buying them. They got the 9th Anniversary show up right away too, so someone like me from Britain didn't have to sit up all night and could just watch it in the morning. Pretty great imo.


----------



## WillTheBloody

- The Friday, April 1st show is at 8:00 PM EST

- The Saturday, April 2nd show is at 1:00 PM EST


----------



## Bubz

Shock said:


> A Corino/Homicide match would be very interesting. Testing Corino's "recovery" against one of his old rivals.


Yes. This needs to happen at some point.


----------



## jpchicago23

WillTheBloody said:


> - The Friday, April 1st show is at 8:00 PM EST
> 
> - The Saturday, April 2nd show is at 1:00 PM EST



Looks like i'm getting both then, It's shaping up to be an amazing weekend for wrestling fans. say what you want about the WM card its still WM and still a spectacle on its own. If the Punk v Orton match is given the right amount of time and they let Punk go over i think they couls steal the show. Also hoping ROH comes to Miami next year as i'll be at WM 28


----------



## Sheik

Thanks to TaylorFitz PMing me an ebay link to 3 tickets, I'm officially going to the first show. Auction got very competitive with a bunch of ROH fans who refused to miss the show, but in the end there can only be one victor. Definitely a little steep on the price, but that just shows how badly I want to attend this shit.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110665789950&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Got quite taxed, but at least they're good seats.


----------



## FITZ

Glad I could help. I just wasn't sure how I could live with myself being at the show and knowing that poor Shiek was in a hotel room in Atlanta somewhere watching the show on a laptop with tears in his eyes.


----------



## Sheik

:lmao

Thanks dude. I honestly feel bad now for those other guys who bid on the tickets and now have to miss the show.

At least I'm not. 8*D


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Stage 1 - Section E Row P Seat 13
Stage 2 - Section D Row J Seat 14
DGUSA - general admission walkup both shows
WM27 - Section 107 Row 15 Seat 17


----------



## Zatiel

Are we doing live-viewing threads for these two iPPVs?


----------



## jawbreaker

We generally do.


----------



## Zatiel

Isn't it weird that the three Joshi ladies haven't been booked in matches and no other women have been announced as appearing?


----------



## Corey

Zatiel said:


> Isn't it weird that the three Joshi ladies haven't been booked in matches and no other women have been announced as appearing?


I believe all of that should be cleared up and they'll have their matches set today. It was in the last newswire iirc.


----------



## Sheik

So fucking happy I scored last second tickets to Fridays show.

Anyone know where Section E row C is, or have a proper seating chart?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/0E00453BDA44B2EA?artistid=883536&majorcatid=10004&minorcatid=27


----------



## Sheik

Awesome thanks man, that's right up there!

I guess paying about $75 a ticket isn't THAT bad then.


----------



## will94

Women of Honor matches added:


> Coming off a successful weekend of SHIMMER DVD tapings for Volumes 37-40, ROH/SHIMMER officials have set a pair of tag matches for this weekend in Atlanta when “Honor Takes Center Stage”!
> 
> On Friday night April 1st, the team that was victorious at “Final Battle 2010”, Sara Del Rey & Serena Deeb, will take on the Japanese duo from S-Ovation, Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara! Del Rey & Deeb proved themselves a tough team when they defeated Daizee Haze & Amazing Kong back in December. Can they put up the same challenge against the Japanese fighting women?
> 
> Then, on Saturday April 2nd, the newly crowned SHIMMER Tag Team Champions, Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa, will defend their titles against Matsumoto & Kurihara! It’s the opportunity of a lifetime for Matsumoto & Kurihara to take the SHIMMER titles back to Japan with them, especially considering Matsumoto got a taste of being a champion over the weekend, holding the tag belts for a day with Misaki Ohata before being beaten by Haze & Nakagawa, but Haze & her partner aren’t going to let the belts slip away so quickly.
> 
> “We fought hard for these belts over the weekend, and we are not about to let our title reign come to an end so fast.” said Daizee Haze, “I watched Matsumoto & Kurihara closely and saw what kind of fight they have to bring. I know that Tomoka and I are more than ready.”


----------



## KingCrash

Little surprised Deeb is the sixth woman they're using on the show, but should be two fun matches.


----------



## Zatiel

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I believe all of that should be cleared up and they'll have their matches set today. It was in the last newswire iirc.


Oh, that makes good sense. And the two-night story they've set up for Matsumoto and Kurihara works.

EDIT: Does anyone know when GFL will announce who won the free viewings? Will they refund if people already bought the two-night package?


----------



## SHIRLEY

They should have said "...with the winner to face the champs on Night 2.".

Anyway, Deeb is a big bonus and I think this could be the first time the SHIMMER Tag Titles have been defended in ROH. Close ties with SHIMMER were something that ROH was lacking under the previous booker.


----------



## Corey

So that means one girl is left without a match on each show right?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jack Evans 187 said:


> So that means one girl is left without a match on each show right?


Deeb and Del Rey have no match on Night 2. Daizee & Nakagawa have no match on Night 1. 

It'll stay that way, I think. I fully expect a post-match run-in in, from the Champs, on Night 1.


----------



## acracker

do you think we will get another "F*** wrestlemania" chant this year?


----------



## Sheik

acracker said:


> do you think we will get another "F*** wrestlemania" chant this year?


I'll be more than willing to start one loud and proud, if the moment's fitting.


----------



## virus21

acracker said:


> do you think we will get another "F*** wrestlemania" chant this year?


Heck Im not even a big ROH fan and I find this more impressive than Mania. They need to chant away


----------



## FITZ

Considering Wrestlemania is the main reason I'm in Atlanta I probably won't. But than again I doubt I would have bought the tickets if ROH wasn't running down there. I still probably won't. However any chant that is negative towards TNA is something I'm fine with.


----------



## Sheik

Mania's the main reason I'm going to, but the fucking build this year hasn't even given me the Mania feel for any of the matches.

I'm legit pissed at WWE for that reason alone. That's the only reason I would participate in such a chant.

Still, it would be kind've odd considering most everyone there will be going to Mania either way.


----------



## FITZ

Sheik said:


> Mania's the main reason I'm going to, but the fucking build this year hasn't even given me the Mania feel for any of the matches.
> 
> I'm legit pissed at WWE for that reason alone. That's the only reason I would participate in such a chant.
> 
> Still, it would be kind've odd considering most everyone there will be going to Mania either way.


I'm actually liking the Wrestlemania card they have going with the lack of star power. They put Trips and Taker together which should be crazy. I really think the Miz/Cena feud has been great and the Rock adds a really interesting dynamic (even if he has distracted from the feud build between the two of them). Rey/Cody should be really good and I really think Sheamus and Danielson can steal the show if they have more than 10 minutes.

And looking at that picture of Center Stage in your sig has me really excited for those ROH shows. That place looks awesome. 

Well here are my seats for the weekend

ROh Stage 1.... Section A Row G
ROh Stage 2.... Section D Row E
Wrestlemania.... Section 243 Row 4

Depending on how things go I might find time to catch a DGUSA show. Maybe Saturday Night so I can grab some third row tickets and see the bonus card. 

And if my weekend wasn't looking awesome enough I'm going to see the Yankee game on Monday Night after I get back to new York with one of my best friends.


----------



## Zatiel

It does seems silly to chant anti-Mania stuff when everyone is in town for it. Maybe a dozen people living in Georgia will trek out just for these shows, but really - even ROH is in town to leach an audience from WWE for a couple days.

Makes more sense to chant in favor of ROH. If these guys bust their asses, chant for the guys in the ring.


----------



## will94

TaylorFitz said:


> And looking at that picture of Center Stage in your sig has me really excited for those ROH shows. That place looks awesome.


It is an awesome venue. I saw Apocalyptica play a concert there last year, and loved the place. I'm really looking forward to see how the venue looks for ROH.

Here's my seats for the weekend:
- ROH Stage 1: Section E, Row F, Seats 1/2
- ROH Stage 2: Section D, Row G, Seats 12/13
- DGUSA Saturday Night: Golden Circle Section D, Row 1, Seat 8
- WrestleMania: Section 136, Row 21, Seat 3
- RAW: Section 113, Row M, Seats 5/6

My events kick off today with a premiere screening in Atlanta of Kevin Smith's new movie that comes out in October called "Red State" with a Q&A with Kevin Smith after the movie. Then work for two days, then back to the ATL for the weekend. Can't believe it's time for the best wrestling weekend ever.


----------



## Emperor DC

Dragon Gate USA used Center Stage last year, am I right?

I remember loving the setup, pretty sure it was that building.


----------



## Sheik

I'm assuming it's bigger than your average ROH venue Will? 

Here's my seats for the weekend:
- ROH Stage 1: Section E, Row C, Seats 1-3
- ROH Stage 2: Section B, Row H, Seats 4-6
- HOF Ceremony: Section 303, Row F, Seats 1-3
- Wrestlemania 27: Section 106, Row 26, Seats 7-9

Unfortunately, gonna have to leave town Monday in the AM, so I won't be able to go to RAW. 

Will, it's looking like you're going to be literally 2 or 3 seats behind me for the show this Friday dude.


----------



## -Mystery-

For the love of God Sheik, do not partake in a "fuck Wrestlemania" chant. You're better than that.


----------



## Sheik

:lmao

I tend to get caught up in the moment at ROH shows. :side:


----------



## Emperor DC

I think I'm going to try and go to ROH's Wrestlemania weekend next year, and maybe even Wrestlemania itself. Tickets won't be a problem, more a case of accomdattion and so on. Bit harder when you're coming from abroad, but I've wanted to do it for years now and got the means too now I'm single (hello ladies) and got money behind me.


----------



## jawbreaker

Emperor DC said:


> Dragon Gate USA used Center Stage last year, am I right?
> 
> I remember loving the setup, pretty sure it was that building.


Pretty sure WrestleMania was in Phoenix last year, not Atlanta.


----------



## will94

Sheik said:


> I'm assuming it's bigger than your average ROH venue Will?
> 
> Will, it's looking like you're going to be literally 2 or 3 seats behind me for the show this Friday dude.


I wouldn't say bigger, since ROH usually uses gym-like setups. But it's a different kind of venue. Think almost of a high school theater layout. It's got a very intimate feel to it. It's going to be very fun seeing a wrestling event there.

Definitely say what's up to me Sheik. I'll most likely be in a Colt Cabana shirt of some kind for Friday's show, so say hey.


----------



## Sheik

Same to you, Taylor, superdupersonic, and whoever else sees me.

Friday I'll probably be wearing my Bryan Danielson autographed VIOLENT shirt. Whoever sees a big Arab guy, say hi to him. It's probably me. :side:


----------



## Rickey

To anyone who's ordered from gofightlive before:

1. Can I use my card directly to pay for the events? Don't have paypal, didn't know if I needed it.
2. Will the stream cut in and out frequently or is it usually consistent?
3. In case I'm not home, the events are available forever right? One buy, watch whenever you want?


----------



## jawbreaker

1. I think it's just Paypal or the Google equivalent, though I could be wrong.
2. Depends on your internet connection. The one I have at school was bad for GBH but fine for 9YA. My home connection was great for DBD and FB10.
3. Yes.


----------



## Zatiel

Hit their site and test your connection in advance. They have a simple test to ensure things will work for you.

Do we know when they're announcing who won the free streams?


----------



## Corey

Zatiel said:


> Hit their site and test your connection in advance. They have a simple test to ensure things will work for you.
> 
> Do we know when they're announcing who won the free streams?


March 31st at noon.


----------



## KingKicks

acracker said:


> do you think we will get another "F*** wrestlemania" chant this year?


Wouldn't be surprised if one did start. I was a part of the chant in 2009 during KENTA/Davey...sometimes you just can't help it.

ROH Takes Center Stage One - Sec F, Row B, Seat 1 & 2
ROH Takes Center Stage Two - Sec G, Row C, Seat 8 & 9
WWE Raw - Sec 114, Row B, Seat 6, 7, 8
WWE Hall of Fame - Sec 115, Row L, Seat 10
WWE Wrestlemania XXVII - Sec F8, Row 8, Seats 5, 6 & 7

Should be an amazing weekend. Probably my last WM weekend for a few years.


----------



## Rickey

Thanks, checked connection earlier and it's good.


----------



## FITZ

Sheik said:


> Same to you, Taylor, superdupersonic, and whoever else sees me.
> 
> Friday I'll probably be wearing my Bryan Danielson autographed VIOLENT shirt. Whoever sees a big Arab guy, say hi to him. It's probably me. :side:


I figured that there will be like 5 people cheering for the House of Truth and I figured there would be like 20 Arab guys there. The odds that there would be more than 1 Arab guy cheering for Truth was so low I was going to identify you that way. 

And I would be down for meeting some people. My plane lands Thursday Night and the only thing I have to do Friday is the ROH show. I figured I could spend the day hanging out with my brother and his family. Unfortunatley I didn't take into account that they have lives and need to go to school and work... So grabbing some food before the show together would be great.


----------



## Sheik

> I figured that there will be like 5 people cheering for the House of Truth and I figured there would be like 20 Arab guys there. The odds that there would be more than 1 Arab guy cheering for Truth was so low I was going to identify you that way.


:lmao

Hey, there will be PLENTY of people cheering for Truth buddy!

I'd be down to hang out before the show if I wasn't so low on time. I'm looking at about a 11-12 hour drive so I won't be at my hotel until 6 or 7 PM! Gonna have barely any time to get downtown. But yeah, by all means definitely say hey dude!


----------



## SHIRLEY

> *“Honor Takes Center Stage” Available On Roku*
> 
> GFL SETS HISTORICAL LANDMARK IN COMBAT SPORTS BROADCASTING WITH LIVE iPPV ON ROKU
> 
> Combat Sports fans can experience live Combat Sports (MMA, Wrestling, and Boxing) on their favorite TV sets now that GFL is launching live programming on the GFL Roku Channel. The first event is on April 1th & 2nd, 2011 at 8:00pm EST when Ring of Honor’s “Honor Takes Center Stage” broadcast’s live from Atlanta, Georgia. In case you’re not familiar with the Roku Box (initially developed by Netflix); they are market leader in entertainment streaming devices for the TV. It’s a little box that allows you to instantly stream video on your TV set so you can watch wherever and whenever you want.
> 
> To watch GFL fights on Roku go to http://www.gfl.tv/Rokuinfo and follow the 5 easy steps.
> 
> “This is a historical occasion for Combat Sports and for GFL. The demand for the wide variety of local and regional Combat Sporting events GFL is known for has grown enormously in recent years. We’ve been getting request from event promoters and fans to get our content into the living room…And here it is. This is just the beginning, look for GFL to expand across all new media’s. GFL’s proven brand of highly desirable Combat Sports content can now better meet the demands of a growing global audience ” says, Keith Evans, VP of Operations for GFL.
> 
> As a broadcast partner, GFL offers a sophisticated internet delivery system in over 190 countries. GFL has set its course to be the leader in Combat Sports content delivery and in February made tech news by introducing their proprietary ant-piracy software. GFL will continue to expand its internal technology to safely delivery and monetize Combat Sports content via IPTV, HDTV and Wireless.
> 
> - The UFC offered an enhanced pay-per-view broadcast at UFC.tv, and White believes the format is the wave of the future. “It is (the future), I’m telling you,” White told MMAjunkie.com. “I’ve been saying it for 10 years. Everything is going Internet. I believe that everybody is going to be watching TV and be on the Internet.” (Source: MMAJUNKIE.com UFC President, Dana White)
> 
> - “The inexpensive little box (Roku) is currently one of the simplest, most effective ways to get Internet video onto an HDTV, and I’ve never met anyone who owned one who wasn’t a fan” (Source: PC WORLD, By Harry McCracken)
> 
> - GFL is especially proud to have served greater than 1.8 million public viewers last year with more than 200 broadcasts. GFL combat sports genres currently include Boxing, MMA and Professional Wrestling with plans to add more fight categories in 2011. GFL has expanded its programming to include: Daily News & Radio Shows with feature interviews and industry updates along with Great Fight Photos, Fighter Videos and a robust Calendar of Upcoming Fight Events.


.


----------



## adri17

I'm so jealous at those of you who go this show :sad: It'll be amazing. Hopefully WGTT will win the Tag Titles... Have a nice time and give a nice reception to Dave Taylor! 


Oh, and any news about what's Homicide gonna do?


----------



## Shock

> *A Bump In The Road*
> 
> Pro-Wrestling is a very hard game. Just when I think I have it figured out, I’m thrown a curveball. 2011 has already been a year of transition but I am still looking for redemption.
> 
> I want to apologize to all of the fans of New York City for my actions toward Mike Bennett. I fell off the wagon. I screwed up….again. I seem to do that a lot.
> 
> For the last three, almost four months I have done my best to not break rules, to live a good life, and try to get the boys to believe that I have changed. I understand that it takes time. I appreciate all the great fans in the Ring of Honor world that have accepted my change. And believe me, this is a REAL change.
> 
> People have asked me and even ROH management why…why this change? Suffice to say, I did someone wrong. I have done many people wrong in pro-wrestling. I manipulated so many great people and situations that you never knew if the words coming out of my mouth had any truth to it. But that is not the person I am at home. I am a good person. I am a good father to a wonderful son. I live a good life….outside of the ring.
> 
> At my age and time in the ring wars, I should be solidifying my legend and legacy in this amazing industry. I look at someone like Christopher Daniels, Davey Richards, and now our new ROH World champion Eddie Edwards and they are respected. I envy that. With my resume I should be in that list, but I did it the wrong way. But they say it’s never too late.
> 
> And I have tried. I have tried to show Grizzly Redwood, Andy Ridge, Kyle O’Reilly, Adam Cole, and more that I have changed. I can’t blame them for not trusting me but I saved not only Grizzly from The Embassy’s attack but also saved Christopher Daniels’ ROH World TV title in Plymouth, MA. Guys, you must see that I am sincere. I look up to Grizzly. He is a man of true inspiration. His story touched me like you can not believe and if I can be half the man Grizz is then I will be happy with the rest of my career.
> 
> After I helped Christopher Daniels in Plymouth, he told me in no uncertain terms that he does not trust me and that he thinks I am lying to everyone. That hurt Chris. We go back a long time. In the beginning days of ROH, I did a lot of bad stuff to you, but I apologized. You are one of the pioneers of Ring of Honor. I don’t want your TV title yet. I didn’t want it to get into the hands of someone not as honorable as you.
> 
> New York City, a place that hated me more then any other city, was the place I wanted to prove to everyone that I was on the path to Pro-Wrestling Recovery. I failed. I allowed Mike Bennett to goad me into breaking the rules. I allowed Mike Bennett to manipulate me like I manipulated many so many wrestlers over the years. I fell off the wagon.
> 
> The big problem was that it felt good. It was that high that I haven’t felt in a few months. It was that drink that I wasn’t allowed to have. But I can’t have them. I let you fans down. I let the boys that I am trying to build trust in down. And I am sorry.
> 
> I decided to take the whole month of April off from ROH and pretty much wrestling as a whole to travel to Australia to find myself again. Two years ago I did this when I was such a bitter man. It was in Australia where I came up with the plan of Kevin Steen turning his back on El Generico. I decided to return here, not to plan a return to evil, but to reflect on what I need to do to really redeem myself in the eyes of the wrestlers and fans. To train and work harder in the ring. But in a good way. I’m going to come back with a different move set. A better move set.
> 
> When I return to ROH in May, I want to show the fans and the wrestlers that in Steve Corino’s world, wins and loses don’t matter right now. I want to help out the younger generation. I want them to be able to come to me. I want them to be able to trust me. I don’t want to waste my time and hurt my recovery more by messing with Mike Bennett.
> 
> Mr. Bennett, you have all the tools to be the ROH World champion one day. You have a natural ability that doesn’t come along all the time. But listen to the people young man. They hate you. They write bad things about you. And you deserve it. You want to be the best in ROH, you need to get the respect of the wrestlers AND fans. Shape up. Drop Brutal Bob and do things on your own or you are going to end up a 38 year old man, that held many titles, but at the end of the day his biggest battle is the battle for respect and redemption. Is that what you want?
> 
> And stop pushing me. Beating me is not getting you to the title quicker. Beating me is only going to make me more angry. I don’t want to be angry at you Michael. I am on the road to Pro-Wrestling Recovery. I can’t do this. Because if you keep messing with me, I will fight back. And you saw what happened when I fall off the wagon. I am the most evil pro-wrestler in the world. There is nothing I wouldn’t do to make my point. I don’t want to be that guy anymore. Don’t make me that guy again. You don’t want it.
> 
> Thank you ROH fans for your humbling reactions in cities everywhere. I can’t tell you how much I appreciate it. See you in May.


Steve Corino's latest blog on the ROH website. Looks like he's missing the Atlanta shows. Shame, I wanted to see Corino/Homicide. 

Maybe a Cabana/Homicide match on Night 1? Both guys are scheduled to appear and don't have a match as of now. That would be awesome to see, considering the feud they had a few years back.


----------



## Emperor DC

He's in Europe, or somewhere else, during the 'Mania shows. If not, it'd have been a fair bet we'd have seen some sort of interaction between Corino/Bennett.

I'm not really sure of the situation regarding the two parties, but I will continue to dream of Steen's return and Corino's immense struggle to contain his demons. It would be money.


----------



## TelkEvolon

I heard he was going to be in Australia.


----------



## Shock

Four Corner Survival on Night 1 with Caleb Konley vs. Homicide vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Colt Cabana, and Christopher Daniels vs. Michael Elgin and Homicide vs. Ciampa on Night 2. Announced on the Newswire.

Surprised that Ciampa's getting such a big match on Night 2.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Ring of Honor really limped to those last few matches and ANX doesn't even have a match for the Friday show. Still really strong cards though. Can't wait to see'em live!


----------



## FITZ

I don't really understand why they didn't book ANX in a match on Night 1. Wouldn't be surprised if they just put them in a squash match.


----------



## Shock

An ANX squash match would be disappointing. The only free team I can think of is The Bravado Brothers. :hmm:

Hop on the Bravado Bandwagon!


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

ANX will likely just end up in some type of wacky brawl with the briscoes following their match with Kyle/Cole


----------



## Sheik

Feeling so bad for my personal trainer, who was supposed to come with us for Mania weekend. He paid for his tix to everything. ROH shows, Mania, HOF, and he even paid for his share of the room. However due to a family emergency unfortunately, he will not be able to attend. I did happen to get a last second replacement in my cousin though.


----------



## Rickey

Just ordered, for people without a paypal account you don't need it you can order straight from your card.


----------



## Shock

I'll probably get round to ordering it tomorrow.


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm just going to order the shows on Friday night, since I ordered 9AS literally a minute before it started and I was able to watch it instantly. If the quality of the streams for both shows are as good as 9AS was for me, I'll be more than happy.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm going to be busy Friday night so hopefully GFL archives the shows quickly so I can watch it before Saturday's show.


----------



## dk4life

oh shit, its Friday? hahahaha I thought it was saturday and Sunday, I just ordered them I have been trying to work out for about an hour what time they are going to be playing in New Zealand.

Excitement!!!!

Whats happening with the ANX, lots of tag team wrestling too


----------



## Corey

I fully expect the Bravados to issue another open challenge and the ANX to accept. Or they just don't wrestle and attack the Briscoes.


----------



## KingCrash

ANX doesn't have a match scheduled for Friday, they'll probably squash a random local team after Intermission. That 4CS is meh for Friday, and it looks like Ciampa and Elgin will get good wins on Saturday.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I'm hoping against hope for ANX vs. Fit Finlay & Dave Taylor.


----------



## lielie

Just ordered both myself, can't wait!!. I heard in FB the site crashed for a few min's. I was already on the stream so it didn't affect me at all. Just remember guys be ready at least 1 hour before the event so if a crash happens you be happily watching the show instead of having to wait till the site comes back.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I'm hoping against hope for ANX vs. Fit Finlay & Dave Taylor.


It'd have to be a dark match. Possible since I assume Finlay will be in town anyway for the weekend.


----------



## Emperor DC

Holy fuck.

I've gone through the last few weeks thinking the shows, for some reason, were Saturday and Sunday, hence the early start time on the Sunday.

The fact it's not like that is thrilling, because it means I can watch both Live, whereas I'd have to have ordered and watched at a later date otherwise. Fucking AMAZING.


----------



## seancarleton77

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I'm hoping against hope for ANX vs. Fit Finlay & Dave Taylor.


I would have to take up smoking after that. Multiple orgasms and shit.


----------



## -Mystery-

superdupersonic said:


> It'd have to be a dark match. Possible since I assume Finlay will be in town anyway for the weekend.


Are agent contracts the same as performer contracts? I mean Finlay wasn't an active wrestler so would he still have that 90 day no-compete attached on?


----------



## Sheik

Finlay would be an awesome surprise, but where the hell is Low-Ki this weekend?


----------



## Shock

Here's the official preview for the shows from the ROH website.



> This weekend Ring of Honor presents two huge sold out events from Center Stage in Atlanta, GA broadcast live on iPPV through GoFightLive.TV! The two day festival dubbed “Honor Takes Center Stage” will feature title matches, dream matches, grudge matches, and, of course, the best pound-for-pound wrestling anywhere on the planet!
> 
> And as a special present for our fans, we are also holding a Fan Festival on Saturday morning featuring all the stars of Ring of Honor as well as Bushwhacker Luke, “Dirty” Dutch Mantel, former ROH World Champion Jerry Lynn, and more!
> 
> Here’s a look at some of the matches going down this weekend:
> 
> *Friday April 1st*
> 
> *ROH World Title Match*
> ROH World Champion Eddie Edwards defends vs. World TV Champion Christopher Daniels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Edwards shocked the world when he dethroned Roderick Strong as the World Champion at “Manhattan Mayhem IV” two weeks ago on March 19th. Not only did Edwards become the World Champion, he also became the 1st man to achieve the ROH Triple Crown, having captured both the Tag & TV Titles during his ROH tenure. Now Edwards must face the very man who beat him for the TV Title last December, “The Fallen Angel” Christopher Daniels. Daniels holds two victories over Edwards in the last year, and went to a draw with Eddie at the “9th Anniversary Show” in February in their 2/3 Falls bout where Daniels scored the first pin. Now, in his first title defense, Edwards look to break the losing streak and prevent Daniels from finally acquiring the title that has eluded him all these years.
> 
> *World Tag Team Title Match*
> The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli) with Shane Hagadorn defend vs. Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas)
> 
> 1-1, that is the way the record book reads between these two world class tag teams. The Kings of Wrestling beat Haas & Benjamin last September in a non-title match; WGTT evened the score in January in a second non-title bout, and then earned this shot at the ROH World Tag Titles when they beat Jay & Mark Briscoe in Chicago Ridge. Chris & Claudio are creeping on their one year anniversary as title holders this weekend with April 3, 2010 being the night they were crowned champions, and in that time they have beaten every team ROH has placed in their path. The Briscoes, the ANX, the MCMG, Homicide & Hernandez, GenMe, the American Wolves, and WGTT have all fallen to the KoW. Of those teams, Haas & Benjamin are one of the few that have beaten the Kings. Will they repeat what happened at “SoCal Showdown II” and end the King’s reign just shy of the one year mark? Or will this be a flashback to “Glory by Honor IX” where the KoW left victorious?
> 
> *“Final Battle 2010″ Rematch*
> Roderick Strong with Truth Martini vs. Davey Richards
> 
> The history between these two warriors has been well documented over the years. They have been allies, they have been enemies, but right now they both find themselves in the position of challenger. Strong is fresh off losing the belt to Richards tag partner, Eddie Edwards, whereas Richards is in the middle of a training regimen in preparation for a future World Title shot. The last time these two clashed in singles competition, Strong took advantage of a concussed Richards to retain his World Title. Since then, Richards has scored a victory over Strong at “World’s Greatest” in a 6-man tag team bout, and has also been undefeated. This bout may determine the future of the ROH World Title picture…
> 
> *Tag Team Challenge Match*
> Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Adam Cole and Kyle O’Reilly
> 
> The Briscoes are truly legends in Ring of Honor, but at “Manhattan Mayhem IV” the fans saw a side of the Delaware natives they hadn’t seen in a long time. The wrath of Jay & Mark not only was unleashed on the ANX, but also on the ROH faithful in attendance. That was a look at the Briscoes unleashed, and now the young duo of Cole & O’Reilly must contend with the former 6-time tag champions on the first night of the biggest weekend of their tag team career. Adam & Kyle have been fighting their way up the ranks of the ROH tag division, as well as in the singles ranks, and are looking to make Atlanta they place where they step up their game. Will the anger & experience from Sandy Fork prove too much or will Cole & O’Reilly take Center Stage on Friday night?
> 
> *Grudge Match*
> El Generico vs. Michael Elgin
> *The House of Truth Is Banned From Ringside
> 
> At the “9th Anniversary Show”, Generico beat Michael Elgin but he, along with Roderick Strong, brutally assaulted “The Generic Luchador” following the match. Now, with the HoT banned from ringside under threat of indefinite suspension, Generico will get his chance at evening the score with a level playing field. 2011 has been a year of rebirth for Generico, but also a breakout year for Michael Elgin with impressive outings in the “Top Prospect Tournament”, as well as against Christopher Daniels & Eddie Edwards. Generico has stepped into the role of title contender since his life-changing victory at “Final Battle 2010”, and is certainly a prospect for a future shot; Elgin looks to play spoiler to those chances and possibly get his name into that title consideration.
> 
> *Women of Honor*
> Sara Del Rey & Serena Deeb vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara
> 
> Joshi comes to Center Stage! Fresh of winning, and losing, the SHIMMER tag belts last weekend, Hiroyo Matsumoto finds a new partner in Ayumi Kurihara as they challenge the duo that proved victorious at “Final Battle 2010”, Del Rey & Deeb. With a chance at claiming the titles in line for Saturday, Matsumoto & Kurihara are looking to build momentum with a victory over the “Queen of Wrestling” and Serena Deeb. Will the Japanese women shine under the spotlight of iPPV? Or will the Women of Honor repeat their December performance and get their hands raised?
> 
> *Four Corner Survival*
> Homicide vs. Tommaso Ciampa with The Embassy vs. Colt Cabana vs. Caleb Konley with Truth Martino
> 
> Also scheduled to appear: The All Night Express (Kenny King and Rhett Titus)
> 
> *Saturday April 2, 2011*
> 
> There will be a special Meet & Greet Fan Convention with the Ring of Honor stars from 10 AM-11:30 AM. A separate ticket is required for this event. To purchase a convention tickets click here. The convention is open to all fans, including those who were unable to purchase a ticket for the live show. The convention tickets DOES NOT get you into the live event at 1:00 PM.
> 
> *Dream Tag Team Match*
> The American Wolves (ROH World Champion Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards) vs. Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin have quickly established themselves within the ranks of ROH’s tag team division. Yes they came into Ring of Honor with tremendous accolades in their past, but within the most competitive tag team scene in pro wrestling today; Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team has more than proven themselves. Victories over the Briscoes, ANX, and the KoW have all shown that Charlie & Shelton are at the top of their game, and if fate is in their favor, they could potentially walk into the ring for this bout as the ROH World Tag Team Champions. The American Wolves, on the other hand, have spent much of the last year pursuing their individual aspirations. With Eddie winning and defending the TV Title in 2010, and Davey chasing the World Title, the Wolves only united on a handful of occasions, most recently at “Tag Title Classic II” in December where they fell to the KoW. But as you saw above, the challenge was issued from WGTT, and both Eddie & Davey were more than ready to accept. At this moment Eddie stands as the World Champion but that could change Friday, WGTT stand as challengers but they could arrive as Tag Champions after Friday, and Richards still stands with his eyes on the World Title. But this bout is not about titles; rather Saturday afternoon is the day tag team wrestling takes Center Stage…
> 
> *Tag Team Challenge Match*
> World Tag Team Champions The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli) with Shane Hagadorn vs. Adam Cole and Kyle O’Reilly
> 
> The second of two huge nights for Cole & O’Reilly sees them take on the current ROH World Tag Champions live on iPPV. The whole complexion of this match may hinge on what happens Friday night; a victory over the Briscoes for Cole & O’Reilly will no doubt put them immediately at the top of the list of potential title challengers whereas a loss could be demoralizing. Conversely, a loss for the KoW…which would mean the loss of the tag titles…would be equally demoralizing, if not exponentially so. Yet a victorious Hero & Claudio will no doubt come to Center Stage on Saturday with their heads held high, chests puffed out, confident in their abilities as world beaters. Win or lose, the mindset of both teams will certainly be determined by how Friday night goes down. Kyle & Adam look to shock the world, the KoW look to rule it…
> 
> *“SoCal Showdown II” Rematch*
> Roderick Strong with Truth Martini vs. El Generico
> 
> In Los Angeles Strong retained his World title over Generico with the assist of the title belt after “The Generic Luchador” survived every bit of offense Strong could dish out. At the “9th Anniversary Show”, Strong assault Generico following his bout with fellow HoT member Michael Elgin. Then, at “Defy or Deny”, Strong again beat Generico with assistance from Truth Martini, thereby blocking him from receiving a title match while Strong was champion. Well Roderick is no longer champion, Generico is once again a contender, and Saturday will be another opportunity for Generico to even the score with the HoT. With both men looking to get another title shot, this match, just like Strong/Richards bout on Friday, could paint the picture for the future of the World Title scene.
> 
> *Grudge Tag Team Match*
> Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The All Night Express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That video says it all about what brought these two teams to Atlanta, GA. They’ve battled in the past in tag matches and singles matches, but never has it degenerated into total anarchy as it did in “Manhattan Mayhem IV”. The ANX have slowly found themselves in the unusual position of having fan support whereas the Briscoes found themselves in defiance of the ROH faithful. Both teams want another shot at gold, but with a grudge like this, the titles are certainly the last things on anyone’s minds.
> 
> *Special Attraction*
> Colt Cabana vs. Dave Taylor
> 
> Colt Cabana stated after surviving the Generico/Steen/Corino wars that he wanted to get as far away from the blood and gore as possible. He wanted to once again find the competition, the pure sport, which drew him to wrestling in the first place, and compete against the best ROH could offer on a hold-for-hold basis. TJ Perkins, Davey Richards, and Jay Briscoe are among the names on that list but now Prince Nana has stuck his nose, and money, into Colt’s wishes. Enter: Dave Taylor, a world traveled staple of the European style of Wrestling. Nana is bringing “The Squire” to his old stomping grounds in Atlanta to, essentially, shut Colt up and give The Embassy something to brag about. For Colt it’s a dream match to face a man who inspired him, but if Nana has his way, that dream will turn nightmare pretty quickly.
> 
> *Shimmer Tag Team Title Match*
> Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa defend vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara
> 
> Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakaga captured the SHIMMER Tag Titles last Sunday by defeating Misaki Ohata & Hiroyo Matsumoto one day after the Japanese duo captured the titles from The Canadian Ninjas (Portia Perez and Nicole Matthews). Now, for the first time, the titles will be defended in ROH when Matsumoto gets her rematch, this time with Kurihara as her partner since Ohata has returned to Japan. Can Haze & Nakagawa keep the titles or will history repeat itself with Matsumoto & Kurihara bringing their newborn title reign to an abrupt end?
> 
> *Non Title Match*
> World TV Champion Christopher Daniels vs. Michael Elgin with Truth Martini
> 
> *Singles Action*
> Homicide vs. Tommaso Ciampa with The Embassy
> 
> Tickets for both days of “Honor Takes Center Stage” are SOLD OUT! But you can still catch all the action courtesy of GoFightLive as it happens. $20 gets you access to both live events, or you can catch them individually for $15; either way it’s the best wrestling you will get for your dollar all weekend! And don’t forget, even if you don’t have tickets to the live events, you can still attend the Fan Convention on Saturday morning and meet all the stars of Ring of Honor! However you do it, don’t miss out on the best pound-for-pound wrestling on the planet today when “Honor Takes Center Stage”!


----------



## Chismo

I really hope Finlay goes to ROH and outpunches those young punks.:avit:


----------



## StevenROH

Hi guys,

If any of you are ordering the 'Honor Takes Center Stage' iPPVs, you can win a ROH poster signed by every wrestler at the events!

All you have to do is input the code 'ROHWORLD' when ordering the two shows and you'll be in with a chance to win one of three posters signed by every wrestler on the shows.

Many thanks and good luck!


----------



## FITZ

Well the frozen pizza in the oven is ready and after eating that I'm heading to the airport. If all goes well I should be in Atlanta around 9PM. Not too sure how much I'll be around the next few days but I'll stop by to brag about how awesome the weekend is at least once or twice.


----------



## Sheik

Have a safe trip brah. See you there!!!


----------



## will94

Got 8 hours of work today, then driving to my sister's place in Atlanta for the weekend. Cannot freakin' wait for tomorrow. To everybody traveling, be safe, see ya in the ATL tomorrow night!


----------



## Zatiel

Hope everybody has safe travel and enjoys the shows. They could be some of the best of the year. Happily plunking down my twenty bucks.



Sheik said:


> Finlay would be an awesome surprise, but where the hell is Low-Ki this weekend?


I'd guess he's on the outs with ROH. There were rumors that he burned bridges with them, and even if the past administration is gone, the stink can linger. Shame since he's a great performer and I'd sure enjoy watching him.

Highly doubt they'd have a surprise return for Ki - though it's possible, since they did have Homicide make a surprise return.


----------



## Emperor DC

I hate you bunch of fucking idiots.

Have fun though.

--

Ki made up with ROH years ago. He's been at a few ROH shows when he's been able to, which is not much.


----------



## The Big Hero

That must be awesome!


----------



## Meteora2004

Hope everyone going has a great time! I really wish I could have made it.


----------



## Emperor DC

I'm so going next year though. I've decided.



> For the past decade, WWE has been the only mainstream option for wrestling fans. But during that time, wrestling outfit Ring of Honor has emerged to become an underground alternative focused on in-ring athleticism over out-of-ring drama. With a cult following of rabid wrestling fans, ROH got its greatest mainstream exposure by being included in the 2008 film The Wrestler. In recent years, ROH has taken its live show to more and more areas, with a new tradition of going to whatever city WrestleMania is in and staging its own shows the same weekend. As ROH comes to Atlanta for two sold-out shows (also available live on Internet pay-per-view at Gofightlive.tv), company president Cary Silkin talks about ROH's role in the broader professional wrestling landscape.
> 
> When I was arranging this interview, someone described you as the Vince McMahon of Ring of Honor. How do you feel about that comparison?
> 
> I don't know if anybody's the Vince McMahon of anything, but it's a nice comparison. I'm the Ring of Honor president and we're looking forward to coming down to Atlanta. It's a good wrestling town, it's got a lot of history and we're going to be in a building that has a lot of history, Center Stage, where they used to do the old WCW tapings. We're proud to say that the shows are sold out way in advance. We didn't even announce the whole cards, just a couple of matches, and we got a great response.
> 
> Your TV show on HDNet has its final airing on April 4, just days after these Atlanta shows. Unfortunately, HDNet is not widely available in Atlanta, so what can Atlanta fans expect from Ring of Honor?
> 
> In Ring of Honor, every show is important to us and the guys that work for Ring of Honor are the best in the world. There's a very high standard and it's always been that way with the athleticism and in-ring work. No one's going to go out there and just go through the motions. It's very competitive and everybody's at the top of their game. I was speaking to a guy recently who is involved with WWE, who I will not name, and he told me that most of the guys he's worked with there wouldn't be able to cut it in Ring of Honor because you really have to be able to go. If you're a wrestling fan, even just a little bit, you're going to love Ring of Honor because we give our all. There's more action in a little bit of a Ring of Honor show sometimes than there is in a whole show with one of the other companies.
> 
> As you mentioned, you're doing your shows in a building with a rich wrestling history. Was that part of the reason you chose that venue?
> 
> We have to be realistic. We're not going to sell out big arenas. We draw what we draw. So, despite its history, it's a great building, every seat is elevated and it's going to be a really cool atmosphere. Plus, Ring of Honor has a lot of respect for pro wrestling history. Over the years, we've had many legends from Dusty Rhodes to Terry Funk to Bruno Sammartino to Ricky Steamboat who have been involved with Ring of Honor at one time or another, so this sort of fits into the feel that we like. We respect our predecessors and we respect good wrestling. Certain towns are good wrestling towns and Atlanta's always been one of them.
> 
> A lot of Ring of Honor wrestlers have gone on to become stars in other companies, and they tend to rise to the top pretty quickly once they are there. How do you think that reflects on Ring of Honor in the wrestling world?
> 
> We take a lot of pride in that. Sure, we'd always love to have a CM Punk, Bryan Danielson or Samoa Joe, but it's the nature of the wrestling business, or any business, that guys are going to try to get the best opportunities and make more money. It's always lousy when you lose a guy, but at the same time when you see a guy like Punk or Danielson (now known as Daniel Bryan) go on to become stars, it's a double-edged sword. But we're really proud of it and we're happy for those guys.
> 
> Who are some current Ring of Honor wrestlers that you feel could move onto one of the bigger companies?
> 
> Anyone who has ever been in Ring of Honor has potential to move on. If you go back to September 2009, we simultaneously lost Bryan Danielson and Nigel McGuinness, two of our top stars at the time, and everybody was saying, "The end is near." But when that happens, it opens up the door for other guys to elevate themselves, guys rise to the occasion and it creates new stars. The current Ring of Honor crew is among the best, if not the best, we've had. Roderick Strong, who has been with us since 2004, just keeps getting better and better. Claudio Castagnoli and Chris Hero are the longest reigning Tag Team Champions and they're going to be in Atlanta against Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin. I've watched these guys over the years and their work ethic is just incredible and they're so talented. We lost guys like Danielson and McGuiness, but then we got guys like Christopher Daniels and Homicide back, who are Ring of Honor originals. It's just the nature of the business.


----------



## Meteora2004

Pretty good interview. And I'm considering going to Miami, too, although I might just stick to what I've been planning since 2004 and wait for WM30.


----------



## Emperor DC

I'm going to try and go to Mania too, might as well make a weekend of it.


----------



## MovieStarR™

I knew they were going to book Daniels vs Elgin for the second show...

Anyone think Daniels will drop the TV Title to Michael Elgin? (If it's made into a TV Title Match) It only makes sense if Daniels is done with ROH... Would be a great rub for Elgin to culminate his build.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Sheik said:


> Finlay would be an awesome surprise, but where the hell is Low-Ki this weekend?


Low Ki vs. Finlay would be immense.


----------



## jpchicago23

I'm definitely goin to Mania next year, its only a 3 hr drive from Tampa and has the possibility of Taker going for 20-0. I went to 24 a few yrs ago in Orlando and there is nothing like it. Even the lwer card matches had such a big match feel to them. Seeing the Flair v Michaels match was someting i'll always remember as well so i suggest anyone to try and at least go to one Mania. Gonna go to the ROH weekend too next yr


----------



## randyorton24

I never really watched any ROH shows before, but besides a few matches here and there, but I ordered and can't wait to see two full PPVS. I heard great things about ROH, it can't be any worst than TNA I figure, lol.


----------



## Sheik

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Low Ki vs. Finlay would be immense.


Unreal clash of styles. Would only make these shows that much more epic.


----------



## TheAce

I'm watching Supercard of Honor III again to get hyped for this weekend, not that I need any help. This show is amazing and it's driving home the importance of crowd in my enjoyment of a show. Hope all you guys have a fun weekend and make a lot of noise.


----------



## F5uits

That whole Supercard III/DG CHallenge II weekend was definitely the the most fun and best ever for me wrestling-wise live. I feel really pumped to experience it all live again with four shows in three days, tomorrow can't come soon enough!


----------



## lielie

Steenerico VS BxB Hulk & Shingo is still my favorite tag team match in ROH ever.


----------



## Emperor DC

I'm stoked for tonight.

200% more stoked for this than Wrestlemania, to be fair.

Eddie/Daniels, Strong/Davey, KOW/WGTT with all other matches having star quality.

Then Night 2, whilst not as epic as tonight, is still epic. The three tag matches, Taylor/Cabana, Strong/Generico.

Just so much awesome, my heart can't take it.


----------



## TheAce

> Steenerico VS BxB Hulk & Shingo is still my favorite tag team match in ROH ever.


I had to stop after that match...the show was out of control good even up till then with Stevens vs Roddy in one of my top2 matches with those 2 and Briscoes vs AOTF in one of my favorite matches of theirs and even Delirious vs Shiozaki was great. Still got Aries vs Nigel and th 6 man left to re-watch. I'll have to wait till after this weekend so as to not burn myself out, lol.

Such a good show. Hope this weekend is even half as good. Stoked for the iPPV tonight.


----------



## Clique

Will these shows be available for replay right after they air live? I have to work tonight.


----------



## TheAce

The 9th Anniversary Show replay was available in like an Hour and 1/2 after it ended and then better quality choices for replay went up the next day. So not to bad at all.


----------



## Zatiel

The Clique said:


> Will these shows be available for replay right after they air live? I have to work tonight.


Yeah, if you order the shows you can re-watch them whenever you want after they're uploaded. Average upload time is a day, but some shows have popped up quicker.


----------



## RingoPlaysDrums

Ordered both shows. What a weekend of wrestling this should be.


----------



## musdy

Never ordered an IPPV before but I might have to order these shows.


----------



## Devildude

Ordered. Will be the first ROH shows I watch from start to finish since DBD last year.


----------



## seancarleton77

I am very excited about tonight's show, fuck yeah!


----------



## Proc

can't wait till it starts


----------



## Dug2356

For Peeps in the uk what time does this start ? and while were at it what time is tomorrows ?


----------



## Emperor DC

1AM tonight, 6PM tomorrow evening.


----------



## Legend

Crap, looks like I'm missing tomorrow night then. Thank God they get the show up quicker these days.


----------



## jpchicago23

GoFight is taking forever to send me my new password, anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Dug2356

Emperor DC said:


> 1AM tonight, 6PM tomorrow evening.


Thank god for that, i finish work at 5 tomorrow and was scared i would miss some of it


----------



## Shock

Just ordered. Should be awesome!


----------



## Jon Staley

I've ordered. Hopefully they're better than the previous iPPV's that I've watched.


----------



## Emperor DC

The JPH said:


> I've ordered. Hopefully they're better than the previous iPPV's that I've watched.


It's literally impossible. That was very much the fill coming off of a hot 2010.

Edwards title win, the tag team scene and the potential return of Low Ki, amongst other things, are getting things moving again.

I'm hoping behind hope I can keep my expectations under wraps.


----------



## jpchicago23

Son of a bitch the show is getting closer to the start time and Gofight still hasnt sent me a new password. I better not miss this shit


----------



## Shock

jpchicago23 said:


> Son of a bitch the show is getting closer to the start time and Gofight still hasnt sent me a new password. I better not miss this shit


Still over two hours to go until it starts, I'd be surprised if they didn't send you one in that time.


----------



## jpchicago23

i hope so


----------



## Proc

jpchicago23 said:


> GoFight is taking forever to send me my new password, anyone else have this problem?


I needed a new password today, too.

I got it after about 5 SECONDS. So my advice would be you ask again for a new one and check if your email adress is correct.

Hope I helped and that everything works out for you.


----------



## jpchicago23

I tried a few different times thinking i entered it wrong but i didnt. I dont see whats taking so long its been 2 hrs.


----------



## Sephiroth

So Low Ki returning? Any buys?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Ordered today, can't wait. Probably looking more forward to these 2 shows than Wrestlemania.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

jpchicago23 said:


> Son of a bitch the show is getting closer to the start time and Gofight still hasnt sent me a new password. I better not miss this shit


That's odd because I forget mine and get a new one sent at just about every ROH ippv and it's sent instantly with no problems or waits at all.


----------



## jpchicago23

yea i dont get what the problem is... i'm gonna be really pissed if i cant watch night one live. I cancelled plans to watch this


----------



## Proc

jpchicago23 said:


> I tried a few different times thinking i entered it wrong but i didnt. I dont see whats taking so long its been 2 hrs.


You are the first I'm hearing having problems, but anyway let's get this working.

A few months ago while watching an ROH iPPV my stream went down, so I wrote a short email to gofightlive and they answered very quickly (maybe 5minutes can't remember exactly). Try writing an email there still should be more than enough time to sort things out.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

jpchicago23 said:


> yea i dont get what the problem is... i'm gonna be really pissed if i cant watch night one live. I cancelled plans to watch this


I feel for you as the charger on my laptop went dead two nights ago and luckily it shipped really fast and got here today or else I wouldn't have been able to watch it. There's always the next day though or I could have watched it on demand through the website later on.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Can anyone send me a stream when it starts ?


----------



## Shock

No asking for streams.

And is $20 for two shows which are bound to be great too much to ask?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Can anyone send me a stream when it starts ?


If you don't pay for it you can't watch it live. If you want you can just download it on a torrent site if your educated on how to download torrents. That or buy the dvds which is kind of pointless to you know spend money.


----------



## Proc

just to be sure about the time zones... it's going to start in about an hour right?

Thanks


----------



## Shock

Sure is.


----------



## Meteora2004

Not to mention GFL recently overhauled their piracy detection software, so all illegal streams can be shut down with the click of a button.

Ordered the shows about 20 minutes ago; can't believe this weekend is here already!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I'm probably just going to watch Night 2 when it becomes available to watch on demand any time after the event. Any other night and I'd wanna see it live but those two College Basketball games are gonna be too amazing to miss or not devote my full atention span to.


----------



## jpchicago23

finally got em!!!! Holy Shit talk about a range of emotions, i've been pissed and stressed the fuck out about the whole password thing to being relieved to being jacked for the show now!! I sent an email to the help group or whatever and got an answer within a minute, also i had to enable cookies i guess since i just got a new computer. Thanks for all the help and i'm glad there's not a bunch of douche bags on here who only care if they got the ippv or not and not if anyone else did. Thanks again now lets get ready for this stacked card


----------



## jpchicago23

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I'm probably just going to watch Night 2 when it becomes available to watch on demand any time after the event. Any other night and I'd wanna see it live but those two College Basketball games are gonna be too amazing to miss or not devote my full atention span to.


Isnt the second event at 1:00 tomorrow? You shouldnt miss the games, trust me i've planned that out myself. That Uconn Kentucky game is gonna be serious


----------



## Proc

jpchicago23 said:


> finally got em!!!! Holy Shit talk about a range of emotions, i've been pissed and stressed the fuck out about the whole password thing to being relieved to being jacked for the show now!! I sent an email to the help group or whatever and got an answer within a minute, also i had to enable cookies i guess since i just got a new computer. Thanks for all the help and i'm glad there's not a bunch of douche bags on here who only care if they got the ippv or not and not if anyone else did. Thanks again now lets get ready for this stacked card


Glad it works now


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

jpchicago23 said:


> Isnt the second event at 1:00 tomorrow? You shouldnt miss the games, trust me i've planned that out myself. That Uconn Kentucky game is gonna be serious


Good idea on their part then but 1:00 seems a little early.


----------



## Corey

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Good idea on their part then but 1:00 seems a little early.


It's so people can also attend the DGUSA show on the same night in Atlanta.


----------



## musdy

I need a password to watch??


----------



## Emperor DC

I'll be going downstairs to plug the compouter into my 40" TV, so yeah, have fun watching guys.

I certainly will.


----------



## Shock

musdy said:


> I need a password to watch??


Have you actually ordered it?



Emperor DC said:


> I'll be going downstairs to plug the compouter into my 40" TV, so yeah, have fun watching guys.
> 
> I certainly will.


On the laptop for me.


----------



## musdy

Shock said:


> Have you actually ordered it?
> 
> On the laptop for me.


I did.


----------



## Dug2356

Kevin Kelly's Twitter: Holy shit! Kenny King and Rhett Titus just got into it with the Briscoes backstage! King and Rhett are getting thrown out! WTF?!?.


----------



## Emperor DC

Bobby Cruise and his colored tie are not there!

He's stuck in an airport, but knowing Cruise, it's an April Fools thing, just like Kelly's tweet I'd imagine.

I trust nothing on April 1st.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Dug2356 said:


> Kevin Kelly's Twitter: Holy shit! Kenny King and Rhett Titus just got into it with the Briscoes backstage! King and Rhett are getting thrown out! WTF?!?.


That's not believable enough. Come on Kevin Kelly and ROH you could do better than that for whatever this is leading to.


----------



## Shock

Nice try, Kevin.



musdy said:


> I did.


I don't know how to help then. I vaguely remember an option to type in some kind of code before I ordered it. That's all I got.


----------



## Dug2356

Well ANX Dont have a match tonight, this could explain them not being there, or they attack the briscoes later in the show.


----------



## Lost10

I ordered both shows a few mins. ago and I've already plugged my laptop with the TV. It's already 3AM here but I don't really care. I want to watch this live!


----------



## PinkPanther21

Tonight's card is absolutely tremendous - more exciting than tomorrow's, for me, but I wonder if the performers will be holding something back, knowing they have to turn it on again in a few short hours. I guess we'll find out soon enough. I'm very excited about tonight's show!


----------



## Meteora2004

Shock said:


> I don't know how to help then. I vaguely remember an option to type in some kind of code before I ordered it. That's all I got.


Yeah, you can enter a promo code if you have one while you're ordering, but I don't see anything about having to put in a password in order to watch the stream.

EDIT: Aaaaand the stream is up.


----------



## Emperor DC

It's simple really.

Log in, or sign up if you are a new user, follow insutructions to buy event, go to the "Both Shows" page if you have indeed brought both and wait until ten minutes before the event (now) and it will begin.

No password needed once you are logged in.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Dug2356 said:


> Kevin Kelly's Twitter: Holy shit! Kenny King and Rhett Titus just got into it with the Briscoes backstage! King and Rhett are getting thrown out! WTF?!?.


Twitter angle FTW.

-

Here's a cool story for ya...

Just had a nap. Am now going to watch this. Intend to have a few more hours sleep after the show. I've got to get up at 11:30 and make sure that I get on a train at 12:30. Got a football (soccer) game to go to, between 3 and 4:45. I have to find the ground, since I've never been before, then find my way back. I've got to hope that I get back in time for the second ROH show to start. Then, I'll probably have to grapple with my sleeping pattern again, if I want to watch Mania.


----------



## TheAce

GoFight Stream is up! going to "get ready" before show starts in 10!! stoked for this show.


----------



## Rickey

about 5 more minutes, I'm ready baby!


----------



## Proc

Anybody knows the capacity of the arena?


----------



## acracker

I know ive said a lot of crap about ROH recently but the first two nights i went it a show live were back to back just like these two shows

besides my curiosity overwhelmed me and i dont get to watch werestling, like, ever nowadays

SO WHO's READY TO RUMBLE!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Proc

gogogo get this started


----------



## PinkPanther21

OK - 5 PM - let's go!


----------



## Chismo

Let's get ready to rumble!


----------



## SHIRLEY

Stream looks great. I totally recommend adjusting the gamma/contrast on your computer for GFL streams. They can look feint sometimes.


----------



## Proc

It's 2am but no way I'll fall asleep this time


----------



## Zatiel

Hm. Anyone else not getting video? I hear the arena audio, people chanting ROH, but it's playing the same video.


----------



## Rickey

Zatiel said:


> Hm. Anyone else not getting video? I hear the arena audio, people chanting ROH, but it's playing the same video.


same here


----------



## Meteora2004

The use of songs from Guitar Hero never gets old.

And they're looping the GFL video in lieu of showing the crowd until the official start of the show.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This MMA video package for Go Fight Live with the ROH ippv audio in the backround isn't as cool as it was the first 10 times.


----------



## musdy

2 MINUTES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Proc

2 more minutes 

hope they don't have some serious problems... for example like a broken rope/ring like TNA had at their first PPV


----------



## Zatiel

Rickey said:


> same here


Okay, now it seems like a technical issue. Kelly announced it'll be two more minutes - probably them delaying to hook it up.


----------



## Rickey

Zatiel said:


> Okay, now it seems like a technical issue. Kelly announced it'll be two more minutes - probably them delaying to hook it up.


same here


----------



## acracker

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> This MMA video package for Go Fight Live with the ROH ippv audio in the backround isn't as cool as it was the first 10 times.


i liked the female ground and pound



Proc said:


> It's 2am but no way I'll fall asleep this time


c'mon mate you can make it, FOR OLD BLIGHTY!



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Stream looks great. I totally recommend adjusting the gamma/contrast on your computer for GFL streams. They can look feint sometimes.


MUCH MUCH BETTER THAN USUAL THANK GOODNESS


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Jim Cornette is just finishing up his Cheeseburger and curly fries.


----------



## Rickey

and here we go!


----------



## Proc

Any suggestions how many people are in attendance?


----------



## acracker

Looks the Shredder has made a career change Lol


----------



## Zatiel

Watched this match this morning. Good choice for an opener, Generico can do fun spots with Elgin.

OLE! It always makes me smile.


----------



## Zatiel

Proc said:


> Any suggestions how many people are in attendance?


They've been sold out for weeks, so whatever the capacity is should be it.


----------



## acracker

best power move ive seen in a while


----------



## Proc

nice backbreaker


----------



## Sheik

Sitting right next to one of the entrances for the wrestlers. Pretty sure Punk and Danielson are backstage and peaking through the curtain. 

Oh and I just met and spoke with Cornette. Fuck yes.


----------



## Chismo

Stream is pretty good.


----------



## acracker

i inda miss matc hes like this dont you?

OOOOOOHblackhole scrapbuster


----------



## Chismo

Sheik said:


> Sitting right next to one of the entrances for the wrestlers. Pretty sure Punk and Danielson are backstage and peaking through the curtain.
> 
> Oh and I just met and spoke with Cornette. Fuck yes.


Fuck you.


----------



## acracker

no offense but thasts becmonig like a worm spot or a people elbow


----------



## Proc

This dive is one of the most awesome moves I've ever seen.


----------



## Rickey

man in black? Low Ki?


----------



## acracker

an efed promoter would call that the Russian Roulette


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Michael Elgin powerbombed Generico right on the back of his head.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Not a bad opener - Generico was impressive at what he could do with a guy that freaking huge


----------



## SHIRLEY

Traditional Heel vs. Face match. A good way to start a show in a new market.

Elgin with a Vader reference and Generico with a videogame-like Huracanrana. They also played upon the Swinging DDT barrier spot from their previous match and the crowd popped hard for it.

Masked HOT member interferes. *Michael Elgin def. El Generico via Spinning Powerbomb!*

EDIT: Could that have been Daniels in the mask?


----------



## Zatiel

Really fun match, really lame ending. Hate fuck-finishes on shows I pay for. Inauspicious to put one in the opener.

Dumber to have the owner at ringside shaking his head over what happened. If you saw it, you own the freaking place. Reverse the decision.


----------



## musdy

Shit ending.


----------



## Jon Staley

Really liked Generico's tornado DDT spot but other than that... boring opener.


----------



## musdy

Brian Kendrick??


----------



## Chismo

Great opener.


----------



## acracker

huh? wat about Dave Taylor?


----------



## Zatiel

Martini isn't bad, but after seeing Sweeney and Nana, he feels so second rate.

Oh man, I didn't know Ciampa's name was pronounced CHOMPER! Put that man on a chain.


----------



## Jon Staley

First time I've seen Homicide wrestle since being awful in TNA. Hopefully he's improved.


----------



## Proc

This should be fun.


----------



## acracker

its the Cabna Boy Scotty Goldman, i miss the Manilow song though


----------



## Zatiel

The JPH said:


> First time I've seen Homicide wrestle since being awful in TNA. Hopefully he's improved.


Do you like manic, borderline mindless brawling?


----------



## SHIRLEY

LOL at the Art of Wrestling outro.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

So this new Timaso guy is basically a Chuck Lidell wanabe from Sicily.


----------



## Jon Staley

Why do they always have these randomly thrown together four-corner survivals?

Cabana should be main-eventing. He's got more charisma than most of the roster put together, bar King and Hero.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

The JPH said:


> First time I've seen Homicide wrestle since being awful in TNA. Hopefully he's improved.


Spoiler Alert, he hasn't. Matter of fact, he's been worse!


----------



## acracker

LOLnardo Spanky, anybody see that?


----------



## TheAce

Lovin the look and feel of this show. Spanky chant was great and Homicide's reaction was even better.


----------



## acracker

this new guy reminds me of Eamon Shraham

"not the firsat ass to be used" aw dude its dialouge likke that that makes wreslting look more homoerotic


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Homicide vs. Colt Cabana vs. Timaso(alright I can deal with it I guess) vs. Caleb who? What is wrong with this picture.


----------



## Emperor DC

Why did Sheik interfer in the opener?


----------



## acracker

double swiming chops, havewnt seen that since ~Kenzo Suzuki


----------



## SHIRLEY

The JPH said:


> Why do they always have these randomly thrown together four-corner survivals?
> 
> Cabana should be main-eventing. He's got more charisma than most of the roster put together, bar King and Hero.


Every match doesn't have to have a four week feud running up to it. This is building upon a couple of different angles and giving Konley and Ciampa a nice rub.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

acracker said:


> "not the firsat ass to be used" aw dude its dialouge likke that that makes wreslting look more homoerotic


*THAT'S* what makes wrestling look homoerotic???

You sure it isn't everything else???


----------



## Zatiel

Ciampa's Powerbomb/Lungblower was sick!


----------



## acracker

Emperor DC said:


> Why did Sheik interfer in the opener?


yousure its not the first eva ROH champ?


----------



## Proc

Nice spot.


----------



## acracker

Kop CILLA!!


----------



## Zatiel

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> *THAT'S* what makes wrestling look homoerotic???
> 
> You sure it isn't everything else???


I thought it was certainly "gayer" when Ciampa came out and was posing, and Kelly said, "I don't like Nana, but I love what I'm looking at."


----------



## Jon Staley

Kevin Kelly is a fantastic commentator. That match was just bleh but he somehow managed to put over Homicide's quest for the title and make it seem meaningful.


----------



## Proc

Some small botches, but good match anyway. Not as good as I was hoping, tough.


----------



## Rickey

Caleb trolled!


----------



## acracker

spinning last ride


----------



## Zatiel

April Fools! Huh.

I wonder why they didn't open with this match. Babyface former champ won, some fun spots, Elgin ran out afterward. Would have easily set up Elgin wrestling Generico.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Better than the 4-way on the last show.

*Homicide pins Konley* after a Cop Killa. Good Tope Con Hilo spot on the outside.

Cabana was way over with the crowd.

Truth April Fools Konley, post match. Elgin beats him down. 

'Cide beating the HOT guy makes me wonder if it was Low Ki under the hood.


----------



## acracker

the queens of wrestling


----------



## PinkPanther21

Serena - rrrrowwrrrr!!


----------



## Proc

Love that Japanese theme song xD


----------



## Zatiel

Proc said:


> Love that Japanese theme song xD


It's so unlike anything used here, it can't help but be amusing. Ha.


----------



## acracker

combadymas!!! music sounds like a bit Plus tech squeeze box


----------



## Shock

Show's been good so far, cool to see Homicide come out to his old music.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Damn thinking back on it that Cop Killa destroyed that n00b.


----------



## acracker

really makes you wonder hoew many TNA guysd flew in for this 3 day weekend


----------



## Zatiel

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Damn thinking back on it that Cop Killa destroyed that n00b.


Replays are on my ROH iPPV wishlist. I'm sure right now they're just trying to get clean, reliable streams going, but eventually it would help with the great spots these guys (and gals) can do.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Awesome submission holds by Ayumi, though the camera's not getting them well, since they're coming out of nowhere


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

MMMMM look at that juicy ass on Sara Del Ray.


----------



## acracker

who deosnt love femme 3 ways


----------



## Zatiel

"She's like a female Morishima."

She should slap Prazak.

EDIT: Somebody's going to wank to that celebration.


----------



## acracker

Kobashi be darned


----------



## acracker

i love japanese women so much


----------



## Proc

Ayumi Kurihara was great! Good match.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Damn, those cute little Asian girls were just throwin' bitches all over the ring!!!


----------



## PinkPanther21

Good job promoting tomorrow's tag-team match


----------



## acracker

wait a minute rent Sara and Dazie in the BDK? PLOTHOLe!


----------



## SHIRLEY

Women's match picked up pace as it went on.

Kurihara managed to get all of her cool shit in.

Women's wrestling doesn't tend to sit well on men's shows. It's such a complete change of direction from all the testosterone-filled action. This was streets ahead of previous iPPV outings though. I'm guessing that match was a pleasant surprise to most people.

*Kurihara & Matsumoto def. Del Rey & Deeb* with an overhead release Uranage-Backdrop Driver combination.


----------



## Jon Staley

Here we go, shit's gonna pick up now.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

This could steal the show right here!


----------



## Proc

The first matches I saw including the Briscoes were in CZW. Damn they impressed me there.


----------



## Emperor DC

Enjoyable so far. Women of Honor probably on a par with Generico/Elgin, which I really enjoyed. 

This is where it really picks up.


----------



## acracker

kyle could very well be the next roderick Stroing


----------



## Zatiel

Cole and O'Reilly are way more fun as a team than I expected. Every tag I've seen them in has been fun.

Glad to see the Briscoes letting them get frequent comeback offense, if nothing else. This would be a sweet upset, even if these two are certainly screwed to help set up the ANX match tomorrow.


----------



## acracker

the briscoes are old hat, tired out


----------



## Zatiel

Double Dragon Screw! Ha, that was rad.


----------



## acracker

double turn maybe


----------



## Proc

Awesome tag team move!


----------



## PinkPanther21

Holy shit - what a match!!


----------



## acracker

nev er in a long time had the german looked so dignified


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

acracker said:


> double turn maybe


Already happened @ Manhattan Mayhem IV


----------



## acracker

huge boos and headn droppage

oh darnnit briscoes


----------



## Rickey

MOTN so far.


----------



## Zatiel

acracker said:


> double turn maybe


Both teams were babyfaces a month ago, but the Briscoes sort of went heel in the ANX business. This furthered their turn really well, though. 

Great job in the match. They actually tricked me into thinking Cole & O'Reilly had a chance in the final minutes. More than can be said for the ANX/Kings match.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Was hoping for an upset, but this was pretty damn awesome regardless!


----------



## Jon Staley

Decent match, easily the best so far, but that's not really saying much. The Briscoe's are fantastic. Why TNA or WWE haven't signed them yet I'll never know.


----------



## acracker

i miss the DC FC


----------



## Zatiel

Haha, tossing the guy in the suit at them.


----------



## Chismo

Briscoes look so fresh now.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I love Kyle O'Reilly, he's so innovative.

Little bit of no-selling from the Briscoes, as you'd expect. Lots of blind tags, which was good.

Crowd were strongly behind Cole & O'Reilly.

*Jay & Mark Briscoe def. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly* via Springboard Doomsday Device on Cole.



Spoiler: Finish













ANX come out through the crowd with taped fists.


----------



## Zatiel

Is intermission just the GFL logo? That feels cheap. Couldn't stream a bonus match or some hype packages?


----------



## Proc

I didn't listen for a second - how long is the intermission?


----------



## Proc

Zatiel said:


> Is intermission just the GFL logo? That feels cheap. Couldn't stream a bonus match or some hype packages?


They did so on previous iPPVs.


----------



## Shock

I thought O'Reilly lost a tooth after that Superkick 

Great match.


----------



## Corey

Any thoughts on the masked man? Aries? Low Ki? Someone we don't give a shit about?

Briscoes/Cole & O'Reilly was great. First 3 matches were all decent, enjoyed them all about the same amount. ROH takes their intermissions too early if you ask me.


----------



## acracker

that first half went by very quick, intermission giving me a chance to pour me some nescafe expresso and galaxy in the same mug ^_^


----------



## Shock

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Any thoughts on the masked man? Aries? Low Ki? Someone we don't give a shit about?
> 
> Briscoes/Cole & O'Reilly was great. First 3 matches were all decent, enjoyed them all about the same amount. ROH takes their intermissions too early if you ask me.


Whoever the masked man is, I hope we don't get let down by it.

It would be great if it was Low Ki.


----------



## Zatiel

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Any thoughts on the masked man? Aries? Low Ki? Someone we don't give a shit about?
> 
> Briscoes/Cole & O'Reilly was great. First 3 matches were all decent, enjoyed them all about the same amount. ROH takes their intermissions too early if you ask me.


I figure it's go to be someone we don't give a crap about. Anyone they had of note was almost certainly going to be named going into these shows, and if they wanted a surprise, they wouldn't put him under a hood. Aries returning to screw Generico would get way more buzz than a masked man.

Meanwhile a masked jerk working for Truth can introduce any new indy wrestler they want, and ROH needs financially to build more new guys who cost less and work hard.

EDIT: And if everybody expects it to be Low Ki or Fit Finlay or whoever, they are begging to be let down.


----------



## Rickey

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Any thoughts on the masked man? Aries? Low Ki? Someone we don't give a shit about?
> 
> Briscoes/Cole & O'Reilly was great. First 3 matches were all decent, enjoyed them all about the same amount. ROH takes their intermissions too early if you ask me.


I thought it was Low Ki


----------



## PinkPanther21

I had time for a shower during the intermission - good - it's hot in Northern CA today. This isn't among their best iPPV's so far, but that Briscoes match was pretty stella and there haven't been any complete dud matches.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

The masked guy might be Cliff Compton OVW Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## musdy

It's Joey Mercury.


----------



## acracker

i hope that ROH wonmt get sued with all this copyrighted music playing in the background on a commercial broadcast


----------



## Corey

So it's 9:30 and we're at intermission. I have a feeling Edwards/Daniels goes 30+ minutes tonight.

I'll take Joey Mercury.


----------



## acracker

:gun:do you think that TNA would try to aquire OVW for themselves :gun:


----------



## will94

Checking in from Center Stage, the show has been awesome so far live. Can't wait for the rest of the card.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

acracker said:


> :gun:do you think that TNA would try to aquire OVW for themselves :gun:


If Vince Russo wanted them to I'm sure Dixie would do it.


----------



## Chismo

Elgin/Generico is still the best match.


----------



## acracker

*YOU ALL REALISE THAT dRAGONgate HAVE A PPV ON SUNDAY RIGHT?*


----------



## Shock

Cole & O'Reilly/Briscoes has been MOTY so far for me.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

STAR RATINGZ~!!!

Four Corner Survival: **1/2 - **3/4
Ladies Tag: **1/2+
Cole + O'Reilly vs. Briscoes ***3/4

Missed the opener due to work.
Good show so far.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Any thoughts on the masked man? Aries? Low Ki? Someone we don't give a shit about?


Fit Finlay?

Too thin for Kevin Steen...

Won't be Aries.

My money would be on Daniels but I don't expect him to stick around for long. It's definitely someone fairly big though. There'd be no reason to put someone under a mask if you weren't going to do a big reveal.

How about Davey Richards?



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> The masked guy might be Cliff Compton OVW Heavyweight Champion.





musdy said:


> It's Joey Mercury.


I would mark for either of those.



acracker said:


> :gun:do you think that TNA would try to aquire OVW for themselves :gun:


----------



## acracker

YAY its the RHCP song from the Power Rangers Movie


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Just a riveting intermission!


----------



## Shock

This intermission has been too long. :side:


----------



## acracker

now its the battle scene from Shrek 3


----------



## Rickey

Strong/Richards next 

"THERE WAS A FIRE FIGHT!"


----------



## acracker

love Rodericks intro theme


----------



## Zatiel

Come on Davey!


----------



## acracker

BITW only becasue AD isnt there


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Tonight, the No Remorse Corps *EXPLODES!!!*


----------



## Chismo

The stage looks awesome.


----------



## acracker

dotn you mena implode?

VENIS FLY TRAP!


----------



## acracker

you know your promotions badass when its 20 instead of 10


----------



## Zatiel

Is that blood on Strong's arms from a cut or from Richards's mouth?


----------



## acracker

is he wrestling with a bad back, crap its another Nigel


----------



## SHIRLEY

Zatiel said:


> Is that blood on Strong's arms from a cut or from Richards's mouth?


It's from forearming Richards' teeth out.


----------



## acracker

i as afraid hed hurt himself again there phew


----------



## acracker

nice counter crucifix, too many german users


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Ouch, that Turnbuckle Backbreaker looked sick!


----------



## acracker

RS taking a page from the generico playbook

The Walls of The Stronghold OF JERICHO LOLOLOLOL


----------



## acracker

SHENMUE EAT YOUR HEART OUT


----------



## acracker

some fans being a bit cheeky here

samoa joe strikes


----------



## PinkPanther21

The fact that Richards is still standing after those back-breakers & gut-busters is why he's my favorite ROH wrestler - the guy's amazing


----------



## acracker

dioes Davey ususally do the Tyler black superkick finsher there??


----------



## Chismo

INTENZE~


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Awesome!


----------



## acracker

WHERE EVER YOU MAY BE SHAMROCK, COME BACK AND SHOEW THESE GUYS HOW ITS REALLY DONE


----------



## PinkPanther21

Match of the night so far by a long shot! Davey Richards - wow! Great win - those 2 guys are awesome together.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Davey Richards submits Roderick Strong* by way of an Anklelock with Leg Grapevine.

> Crisp, pure wrestling exhibition that broke out into a high-impact exchanges.

> One thing Delirious has done well, since taking over the bookers job, is spreading the big names throughout the card.

> Roddy ripping off Bryan Danielson, to get heat.

> INSANE Air Wolf dive from Richards.

> Weird crowd tonight. Going from silence to losing their shit and back again. You can kinda tell its a diverse audience.

> Long match. Awesome finishing sequence.


----------



## Rickey

great ending


----------



## acracker

rematch of the new decade right here


----------



## PinkPanther21

Hot crowd tonight - looks packed to the rafters too!


----------



## Zatiel

Glad the crowd enjoyed it so much, but I couldn't get into the match. They spent almost the entire match in the same gear. Strike-for-strike doesn't work as well as hold-for-hold did in their PWG match last year, especially not like this. Fifteen minutes in, Strong got kicked twenty times in the corner and was still able to counter Richards two seconds later. I guess they were trying to play it up like they were equals in terms of ridiculous toughness, but Strong doesn't earn it like Richards does. He wrestles with a blank face and generic posture. He has none of the physical aggression that makes Richards look like a badass.

Loved some of the spots. Richards going into the Ankle Lock out of a pin was neat. Strong had a sweet series of moves at one point leading to a Gutbuster. The Superplex/Falcon Arrow/Ankle Lock was ridiculous, but still neat.

Love how Haas flips out to his TNT themesong.


----------



## acracker

now this is a tag team


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

This should be a great match. Hoping Wrestling's Greatest takes home the belts.

Will somebody *PLEASE* tell that screaming broad to shut the *FUCK* up?!?!?


----------



## Nervosa

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> *Davey Richards submits Roderick Strong*
> 
> > Roddy ripping off Bryan Danielson, to get heat.


this just shows what an idiotic booker Adam Pearce was.

Pearce books Tyler to use Dragon's move to get over. It fails.

Delirious books Roddy to use them to get heat. It works.


----------



## acracker

classic crowd split


----------



## musdy

KINGS FTW!!!


----------



## Zatiel

Hero ATE that Superkick. Sheesh.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Zatiel said:


> Hero ATE that Superkick. Sheesh.


Yes he did! Good God!!!


----------



## Zatiel

Match was a little plodding, but I didn't care by the end. That was a sweet finish. Benjamin's tossing Hero over them was harrowing.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

New champs, *FUCK YEAH!!!*


----------



## acracker

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## SHIRLEY

> Loooong tag team match. Similar to the old school NWA or early 90s WCW tag matches.

> It's something that you never see, in mainstream wrestling, nowadays.

> Babyfaces having along period of control. Something that you never see.

> Hero fail to hit lucky elbow strike. Shelton cuts him off with his trademark leap to the top rope.

> After having his leg worked over all match, *Claudio taps to the Haas of Pain*.

...and...NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW...


----------



## Corey

Correct me if I'm wrong, but was that not basically the exact same ending they had in their SoCal Showdown II match?


----------



## PinkPanther21

Zatiel said:


> Match was a little plodding, but I didn't care by the end. That was a sweet finish. Benjamin's tossing Hero over them was harrowing.


Agreed - great to see WGTT get the win.


----------



## musdy

I knew it was gonna happen but I was hoping they would retain.


----------



## Rickey

I knew it, new champs.


----------



## seancarleton77

Great match! I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## acracker

why isnt it TITLE FOR TITLE?!?!?


----------



## Zatiel

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but was that not basically the exact same ending they had in their SoCal Showdown II match?


Similar, but Benjamin hit Hero with a jumping kick rather than leaping to the turnbuckles and throwing him. Same setup, way sweeter payoff.



acracker said:


> why isnt it TITLE FOR TITLE?!?!?


Because Daniels earned a World Title shot, but Edwards hasn't earned a TV Title shot.


----------



## musdy

New theme for Eddie.


----------



## acracker

never in a million years would i thought id see this bozo with that strap


----------



## seancarleton77

Yes They can use good music again!


----------



## Zatiel

When later people complain that this match had no heel, remind them Sinclair was the referee.


----------



## Chismo

Kings didn't make it to 1 year. Great match.


----------



## Zatiel

Doi 5's in ROH!

EDIT: Gasped like a sissy for the Urinage through the table.


----------



## acracker

*WTF!!!!!*


----------



## acracker

did you see that? i didnt even see the table there! WOOOOO...ECW main event babay yeah!

havent heard this chant before roflmao


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## acracker

FAL-LEN AN-GEL


----------



## acracker

wre tew crowd chanting TNT or Eddie E?

did he shout DANIELS? awesome


----------



## Zatiel

Sweet floating Koji Clutch there.


----------



## Sephiroth

Anyone got results and ratings for me?


----------



## ddog121

they were put in a tough spot, but Eddie and Daniels pulled off an excellent main event. Amazing show that's gonna be hard to top this weekend.


----------



## Corey

Excellent, excellent main event. Daniels' heel turn is coming. It was apparent the whole match. Time to go post a review in the dvd thread.


----------



## musdy

El Generico vs. Michael Elgin **1/2
Sara Del Rey & Serena Deeb vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara **3/4
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly ***1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards ***3/4
The Kings of Wrestling vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team ****
Eddie Edwards defends vs. Christopher Daniels ****


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Great match.

The handshake thing is reminiscent of the Era of Honor Begins.


----------



## Zatiel

Sephiroth said:


> Anyone got results and ratings for me?


Elgin d. Generico with a masked man interfering
Homicide won the fourway
Matsumoto & Kurihara beat the white chicks
Briscoes d. O'Reilly & Cole in a match that rocked
Richards made Strong tap out to a Jujigatame
Haas & Benjamin became new ROH tag champs beating the Kings
and Edwards just pinned Daniels to retain


----------



## SHIRLEY

> Uranage from the apron through the table.

> Daniels using some heel tactics.

> "FUCK TNA!" chants.

> A lot of wrestling on this show.

> "BEST...MOONSAULT...OOOOOH!"

> *Super 2K1 and then another 2K1 Bomb wins it for Edward E. Edwards*

> Daniels refuses the handshake.


----------



## ddog121

Generico v. Elgin ***1/4
4 Corner Survival **1/2
Shimmer Tag **3/4 
Briscoes v. Cole and O'Reilly ***1/2
Richards v. Strong ****1/2
WGTT v. KOW ****1/4
Edwards v. Daniels ****


----------



## seancarleton77

Great show. Have to say Edwards vs. Daniels was my match of the night. People need to start chanting best in the world at Eddie now.


----------



## randyorton24

My match of the night was Richards vs Strong, but the main event was great to.


----------



## C-Cool

Well... that's going to be hard to top this year, never mind this weekend.

This event was really close from having four 4 star matches. I'm impressed.


----------



## Rickey

So the question is...has Daniels seen..._the truth?_


----------



## Zatiel

seancarleton77 said:


> Great show. Have to say Edwards vs. Daniels was my match of the night. People need to start chanting best in the world at Eddie now.


It was my Match of the Night, too, though I wouldn't go calling Eddie the best in the world. He was wrestling someone better at selling, flying, comebacks and technical wrestling. And I like Edwards.

This was the match he needed to have. It reminded me of Lynn's title reign, which was hated blindly by people who couldn't see it. Lynn had great matches with Cabana, Strong and Hero, but they were all straight-to-DVD, so even though he performed well, home audiences couldn't be swayed. Here, doubters of Edwards got to see him in a great damned match. Anybody who wanted to could buy it, and plenty more will pirate it tomorrow. While you can pretend it was all Daniels (which I wouldn't claim), it's at least one great match for the new champ.


----------



## Nervosa

Zatiel said:


> It was my Match of the Night, too, though I wouldn't go calling Eddie the best in the world. He was wrestling someone better at selling, flying, comebacks and technical wrestling. And I like Edwards.
> 
> This was the match he needed to have. It reminded me of Lynn's title reign, which was hated blindly by people who couldn't see it. Lynn had great matches with Cabana, Strong and Hero, but they were all straight-to-DVD, so even though he performed well, home audiences couldn't be swayed. Here, doubters of Edwards got to see him in a great damned match. Anybody who wanted to could buy it, and plenty more will pirate it tomorrow. While you can pretend it was all Daniels (which I wouldn't claim), it's at least one great match for the new champ.


'Great' is such a ridiculous exaggeration for Lynn. Hero was the only match that even broke 4 stars. Everything else was extremely mediocre, especially with the standards that had been set for the champion. In ROH, the champion should be expected to have the best match on just about every show, and Lynn utterly failed to do so.


----------



## Sephiroth

Sounds like a great show. I guess I'll be making my first ROH purchase in awhile when this and tomorrow's show come out. Hopefully I can catch another Buy 3 Get 2 Free.


----------



## Meteora2004

I loved this show. I don't know how ROH is going to top it tomorrow, but with the way the card looks I think there's a great chance that they will.

Whether Cole and O'Reilly win or lose against the Kings, this weekend is a HUGE launch pad for them, without a doubt.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Oh no I missed Smackdown. What will I do now. That's where the REAL WRESTLING is at. You know the kind that's locked up really tight with zero artistic freedom for the performers to do what they love.


----------



## Zatiel

Nervosa said:


> 'Great' is such a ridiculous exageration for Lynn. Hero was the only match that even broke 4 stars. Everything else was extremely mediocre, especially with the standards that had been set for the champion. In ROH, the champion should be expected to have the best match on just about every show, and Lynn utterly failed to do so.


Firstly, it would be "exaggeration," not "exageration," - if it were one at all. Except it isn't. Barring the part of your post that is pure whining, all you claim is that Lynn didn't have the best matches on each show. I offer you to look up the cards he defended upon and name the matches you liked better. We might then have a civil discussion about it. In particular, you might point out what those matches didn't do that you were hoping for. Or you can fanboy rage and give me negative rep for saying something nice about Jerry Lynn.

Jerry Lynn vs Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black vs Austin Aries from HDNet was one of the best matches they ever did for the network. Certainly the match of the episode.

On A Cut Above, the only match close was Richards Vs. Black. The consensus of the twenty people I talked to live was the Lynn's match with Strong was better. It's reviewed better on DVD. It is better. You can say this comes partially from Strong's gash, but it's still a more emotional match,

I was live for Never Say Die. I'll stand by Richards Vs. Steen being better, but Hero Vs. Lynn completely ruled. It converted the anti-fans in my row around to at least respecting Lynn, even if they preferred Hero. Playing the time limit and with the elbow strikes helped build to heroic comebacks.

On the relatively rubbish Contention show, nothing really came close to passing Lynn Vs. Black. Same went for Lynn Vs. Jay Briscoe on Validation. While Homecoming II had a fun midcard, nothing was nearly as good as the story of Cabana trying to wear out Lynn and taking advantage. Between the HDNet, Cabana, Strong and Hero matches, the reign was fine, and as my original point went - had people seen those matches sooner the rage over him being the wrong guy (which he was) would have subsided sooner. Angrily marking it mediocre is actual exaggeration.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Meteora2004 said:


> Whether Cole and O'Reilly win or lose against the Kings, this weekend is a HUGE launch pad for them, without a doubt.


I say they pick up the upset.

I think the Kings will be a little distracted after losing the belts and they'll also take Cole and O'Reilly too lightly and they'll get caught slipping.

The promo during the Video Wire this week was the perfect setup for the Kings to get beat.


----------



## Meteora2004

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I say they pick up the upset.
> 
> I think the Kings will be a little distracted after losing the belts and they'll also take Cole and O'Reilly too lightly and they'll get caught slipping.
> 
> The promo during the Video Wire this week was the perfect setup for the Kings to get beat.


Exactly what I'm hoping to see.


----------



## Bubz

Kings losing is bollocks!


----------



## Sheik

Just got back to the hotel from the show. I gotta say, I've been to many ROH shows and this was BY FAR the best live ROH experience I've ever had. The show was great from top to bottom, and being a part of that crowd was indescribable. Lost my voice. Ask Will and Fitz what I'm talkin' about lol.

Edit: Oh yeah:


----------



## Sephiroth

I want your shirt


----------



## Nervosa

Zatiel said:


> Firstly, it would be "exaggeration," not "exageration," - if it were one at all. Except it isn't. Barring the part of your post that is pure whining, all you claim is that Lynn didn't have the best matches on each show. I offer you to look up the cards he defended upon and name the matches you liked better. We might then have a civil discussion about it. In particular, you might point out what those matches didn't do that you were hoping for. Or you can fanboy rage and give me negative rep for saying something nice about Jerry Lynn.
> 
> Jerry Lynn vs Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black vs Austin Aries from HDNet was one of the best matches they ever did for the network. Certainly the match of the episode.
> 
> On A Cut Above, the only match close was Richards Vs. Black. The consensus of the twenty people I talked to live was the Lynn's match with Strong was better. It's reviewed better on DVD. It is better. You can say this comes partially from Strong's gash, but it's still a more emotional match,
> 
> I was live for Never Say Die. I'll stand by Richards Vs. Steen being better, but Hero Vs. Lynn completely ruled. It converted the anti-fans in my row around to at least respecting Lynn, even if they preferred Hero. Playing the time limit and with the elbow strikes helped build to heroic comebacks.
> 
> On the relatively rubbish Contention show, nothing really came close to passing Lynn Vs. Black. Same went for Lynn Vs. Jay Briscoe on Validation. While Homecoming II had a fun midcard, nothing was nearly as good as the story of Cabana trying to wear out Lynn and taking advantage. Between the HDNet, Cabana, Strong and Hero matches, the reign was fine, and as my original point went - had people seen those matches sooner the rage over him being the wrong guy (which he was) would have subsided sooner. Angrily marking it mediocre is actual exaggeration.


Ah, actual discussion! You are a breath of fresh air around here, my friend. You actually forced me to open my library.

First-off, pardon my failure to spell-check, but you knew what I meant.

I will give you that the 4-way was the best match of the episode, and I'll actually do you one better and say that it is the best match the show ever had, in my opinion. I will say, however, that a 4-way match means Lynn didn't have to do much, and, in all honesty, he didn't. Aries' shtick was great at the beginning, but then most of the match became Aries, Black, and Dragon doing the good stuff while Lynn was lying on the outside. They literally needed Aries to roll out of the ring for no discernible reason after an AWESOME exchange with Dragon so Lynn can hit his finish to win. He didn't even get a series of moves to win: he just took advantage of the situation. Way to make your babyface looked like a strong champion! Don't get me wrong, its a great match, and certainly the crown jewel of his reign: but its only great because he had almost nothing to do with it. 

When you look at Strong vs. Lynn, it is, again, nothing to do with Lynn, and probably not better than Richards/Black. I was there live, and in simple terms: if Strong doesn't bleed, the match goes largely unnoticed. Once I watched it on DVD, and my perspective was in check, I not only realized that Black/Richards was better, but that Strong had a really gutsy performance and the only reason the match mattered was because everyone wanted Lynn (the "face") to lose so much. 

I love Hero vs. Lynn. I really do. As far as 1-on-1 singles matches go, its his best one. But even you said it wasn't the best match, and you can't honestly say its over ****. When the best 1-on-1 match of your title reign may not even be 4 stars, I'm sorry.......in ROH, that is a failure. 

And sure, when Pearce booked shows like Contention and Validation, where everything else was so bad that Lynn couldn't help but surpass it with 3 1/2 star efforts, yes, he had the best match. I think Cabana/Lynn failed on so many levels, because, once again, the man pushed as the top face in the company was someone no one was rooting for in matches where he simply could not bring the goods in terms of quality. 

So look at that: two matches over 4 stars, only of them a match he had little to do with. In all honesty, I wouldn't even consider the Hero match four stars: I just personally enjoyed it. By ROH standards, that's a failure, so no, his reign wasn't 'fine.'

I do see your point about the delay of the matches coming out, but once people saw the matches, they saw Jerry the same way they saw him BEFORE he won the title: a guy who really can't be counted on for a four star match on a given night and a force-fed babyface. Your theory would have held up had people actually raved about his matches, but there really wasn't anything to rave about, so they didn't. That is mediocrity: it's the perfect word for the situation. They didn't care about him before the title, and the title meant almost nothing by the time he dropped it because he could not wrestle on the level people expected of an ROH champion. The whole reason his reign failed is because, as you wisely stated, he was the wrong guy for the job. Problem is, he was pushed as someone who WAS...and failed.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Did anyone notice whether the Briscoes came out to 'Gimme Back My Bullets' tonight?


----------



## Meteora2004

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Did anyone notice whether the Briscoes came out to 'Gimme Back My Bullets' tonight?


They didn't.


----------



## will94

First off, good to meet you tonight Sheik. Guess we'll be seeing each other tomorrow too lol.

Show was absolutely awesome tonight. My first taste of a live ROH event did not disappoint. The venue was awesome in a wrestling setup and the crowd was great all night. Awesome to be a part of a great show and good crowd like that.


----------



## Sheik

Sephiroth said:


> I want your shirt


Autographed 

First thing Cornette did was compliment me on the shirt.

Enough of me bragging, hope all enjoyed the show who ordered it and that the stream was good for you.

Good meeting you to Will. Same to you Fitz. More than likely will see yall at the show tomorrow.


----------



## Nervosa

Headed to bed fellas.

Glad to hear that the show was a success tonight.


----------



## Groovemachine

Anyone this morning having trouble watching the show on demand? I ordered the package for both shows but for some reason there's no link to watch Night One. Isn't it usually up instantly after the show's finished?


----------



## smitlick

Nope not usually


----------



## lielie

Groovemachine said:


> Anyone this morning having trouble watching the show on demand? I ordered the package for both shows but for some reason there's no link to watch Night One. Isn't it usually up instantly after the show's finished?


gfl says the ondemand version is gonna be available april 3rd. It could be sooner do.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Groovemachine said:


> Anyone this morning having trouble watching the show on demand? I ordered the package for both shows but for some reason there's no link to watch Night One. Isn't it usually up instantly after the show's finished?


Yeah, I'm guessing both will go up after Show 2. Obviously, GFL didn't think this through. I bet the people who bought Show 1 _only_ can rewatch it now.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Cries* 

Right, well, time to jump on the early 90s All Japan bandwagon. I shall console myself with the likes of Jumbo, Fuchi, Kawada et al.


----------



## Shock

I fell asleep towards the end of the WGTT/KOW match and missed quite a lot of the Edwards/Daniels match (Strangely waking up to see the Uranage through the table), so I'll have to catch up on that when it's available on demand.

Awesome show though, and I don't think today's show will top last night's one but I'm sure it'll still be great.


----------



## acracker

Shock said:


> I fell asleep towards the end of the WGTT/KOW match and missed quite a lot of the Edwards/Daniels match (Strangely waking up to see the Uranage through the table), so I'll have to catch up on that when it's available on demand.
> 
> Awesome show though, and I don't think today's show will top last night's one but I'm sure it'll still be great.


ive been under the impression that they were phoning it in the save their energy for tonight



Groovemachine said:


> *Cries*
> 
> Right, well, time to jump on the early 90s All Japan bandwagon. I shall console myself with the likes of Jumbo, Fuchi, Kawada et al.


i take it you werent impressed?



Groovemachine said:


> Anyone this morning having trouble watching the show on demand? I ordered the package for both shows but for some reason there's no link to watch Night One. Isn't it usually up instantly after the show's finished?


im haviung trouble fining my paid-for page for night 2


----------



## kyhoopsgoat

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Sephiroth said:


> I want your shirt


me too.

with a tie.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Meteora2004 said:


> I loved this show. I don't know how ROH is going to top it tomorrow, but with the way the card looks I think there's a great chance that they will.
> 
> Whether Cole and O'Reilly win or lose against the Kings, this weekend is a HUGE launch pad for them, without a doubt.


Rather watch this than Wrestlemania. 2 days of REAL wrestling, FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## seancarleton77

What a show! Can't wait for this afternoon.


----------



## geraldinhio

Fuck what a show!Richards/Roddys match was insane ,the right person went over.
WGTT/KOW had their best match to date ,classic tag match with some great comeback sequences .
Kinda unhappy of the outcome to be honest .O'Reilly/Cole needed the belts alot more in my opinion .Where do the Kings go from here?Hopefully singles competition.Reilly /Cole have to go over them tonight ,none the less.

Hope everyone enjoyed the show and Shiek ,that is the best wrestling t-shirt I have ever seen.Where did you get it?Hyped as hell for tonight.


----------



## acracker

bjnelson19705 said:


> me too.
> 
> with a tie.


trying to join Swiss Money Holdings yourself?


----------



## acracker

Since flair will be attending THOF do tyou think Danielson and Punk really are backstage at roh


----------



## geraldinhio

Punk ,Dragon or numerous others very well could be backstage.But what difference would that make ?They can't make an in ring apperance .If they are backstage ,I doubt they would be there log.They have a busy weekend with the fan access ,HOF etc


----------



## Emperor DC

Chapter I available in about an hour and a half for replay, according to GFL.


----------



## Shock

Is that for those who brought just the one show, or is it for those who brought both of them too?


----------



## Groovemachine

For those who bought both. Available in 109 minutes, woop woop!


----------



## Groovemachine

acracker said:


> i take it you werent impressed?



Ah, my crying wasn't in response to the show, it was in response to the fact that I haven't seen it yet and was hoping to watch it over breakfast. Alas, I shall have to have a Dinner of Honor this evening.


----------



## Shock

Groovemachine said:


> For those who bought both. Available in 109 minutes, woop woop!


Ah, that's good then. I could hardly stay awake for the last 3 matches so now I can pay better attention to them.


----------



## lielie

Shock said:


> Ah, that's good then. I could hardly stay awake for the last 3 matches so now I can pay better attention to them.


I can relate, I remember once I just blank out after seen the necro butcher walk towards the ring 8*D and I'm not the type of person who just falls asleep randomly.


----------



## Shock

I fell asleep during Final Battle 2009 too. Must be because I'm watching it on a laptop as opposed to a TV screen, because I rarely fall asleep watching wrestling on TV.


----------



## lielie

About an hour till Chapter 2!!


----------



## Shock

I'm gonna watch a few ROH matches now to get myself even more hyped up. I can't wait for the show!


----------



## Emperor DC

I can't wait for Dave Taylor to go fucking balistic.

I love Colt, but today, England reigns supreme.

On a sidenote, how awesome would it be if Taylor was a permanent part of The Embassy?

That'd make the faction worth something for the first time in years.


----------



## lielie

Probably just a one time appearance but hey Taylor could be the new Bison Smith and show up sporadically.


----------



## antoniomare007

acracker said:


> Since flair will be attending THOF do tyou think Danielson and Punk really are backstage at roh


acording to Bryan Alvarez, there 3 WWE wrestlers at the show. He only confirmed that CM Punk was there.


----------



## lielie

antoniomare007 said:


> acording to Bryan Alvarez, there 3 WWE wrestlers at the show. He only confirmed that CM Punk was there.


Evan Bourne?? Can't think of anyone else that could be backstage.


----------



## Zatiel

Emperor DC said:


> I can't wait for Dave Taylor to go fucking balistic.
> 
> I love Colt, but today, England reigns supreme.


Really? Because I'm expecting a wacky comedy match, since there will be abundant serious matches later. Maybe I'm too tainted by Dave Taylor's hilarious fear of ladders and he really is coming in as a bruiser. Certainly that's what Nana would hire him for.

Either way, looking forward to it.



lielie said:


> Evan Bourne?? Can't think of anyone else that could be backstage.


I could imagine Danielson, Punk and Bourne being back there.


----------



## TheAce

Great great show last night. 

That was ROH's best overall iPPV for a number of reasons. I also, despite what people are saying, really liked the 4 Way for what it was. It really did the job that Generico and Elgin didn't. Probably cause the crowd was still filling in but I thought is more fun and it got me into the Event fully. Loved the look and feel of the venue and the coming up from below entrance's is kinda cool.

I thought all three tags brought something different and I really enjoyed the shimmer tag more than I thought I would. Someone in this thread said that the Tag title match had an NWA/WCW early 90's feel and I totally agree and I loved it. During the title match I started to be sold on the idea of Daniels taking the belt and it made for a great title match.

Just re-watched the title match on GFL (the replay is up) and it's not quite as good as the 9YA match but still really really good. 

Excited for this afternoon, hoping for some more angle related stuff today, just in the mood for it.


----------



## Zatiel

TheAce said:


> Great great show last night.
> 
> That was ROH's best overall iPPV for a number of reasons. I also, despite what people are saying, really liked the 4 Way for what it was. It really did the job that Generico and Elgin didn't. Probably cause the crowd was still filling in but I thought is more fun and it got me into the Event fully.


That's a good point and might answer my question of why Elgin/Generico went first: because they were having trouble getting all of the crowd inside. So they postponed it a bit by putting the throwaway singles match, saving the 'real opener' for when everyone was there.

Though I really enjoyed Elgin and Generico's match.


----------



## TheAce

GFL is up...Day 2!! Gotta get in as much of this as possible before my girl comes home and we gotta go out to dinner with the fam.


----------



## jpchicago23

I wonder what will open stage 2?


----------



## Shock

Hopefully it doesn't take too long to get started today after taking a few minutes to get started last night.



jpchicago23 said:


> I wonder what will open stage 2?


I reckon it could be Homicide/Ciampa that starts, but IDK.


----------



## Rickey

Ready for phase 2!


----------



## jpchicago23

Yea you're probaly right, I'm most excited for Cabana/Taylor for some reason


----------



## Zatiel

Crowd cheered and my bandwidth dropped from 40,000 to 10,000. Apparently happy audiences hurt my stream. Damn that crowd!


----------



## Proc

gogogo


----------



## Shock

HERE WE GO!


----------



## musdy

BOBBY CRUISE!!!1


----------



## Rickey

wow, KOW/Kyle,O'Reilly first!


----------



## Shock

Hell yeah, KOW/Cole & O'Reilly!

And Bobby Cruise is back too!


----------



## musdy

KINGS OPEN THE SHOW!!!


----------



## TheAce

Angry Kings.


----------



## Zatiel

That running dropkick from the apron is fun every time.


----------



## Shock

Sweet Rolling Elbow spot there.

Awesome match so far.


----------



## Zatiel

Loved the crowd flipping out for O'Reilly psyching up in the choke.


----------



## Rickey

GREAT OPENER!!!


----------



## Proc

great opener - way to go guys


----------



## musdy

NOW THAT'S HOW YOU OPEN A SHOW!! GREAT MATCH!!!


----------



## Shock

Damn, I really thought Claudio was gonna tap there.

Fantastic opener!


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

WOW.
Amazing sequences.
***3/4.

O'Reilly + Cole looked amazing this weekend.
A little short but the perfect opener.


----------



## jpchicago23

Holy shit what a sequence, unexpected opener but it was definitely a good choice.


----------



## RingoPlaysDrums

That was a fantastic opener. Genuinely brilliant. O'Reilly taking the kicks and refusing to let go of the guillotine was awesome. This show could be even better than last night.


----------



## TheAce

Damn, fantastic way to open the show. Big weekend for Cole/O'Reilly, they looked great. Here comes Nana!


----------



## Shock

DAVE TAYLOR!


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Uhhhhh..
That was ... anticlimactic.

*1/2.


----------



## jpchicago23

Eh kinda sucked but good to see Taylor


----------



## Shock

Gotta love RD Evans.


----------



## Zatiel

"whatever other creatures are in attendance"

I laughed.


----------



## Shock

I'm predicting a Ciampa win here.


----------



## Zatiel

Shock said:


> I'm predicting a Ciampa win here.


Feels like he has to if he's going to be any sort of deal. Surprised they didn't have him win the fourway last night. Center of the Embassy can't go winless in such a big weekend.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

I don't think it's been mentioned yet but Kevin Kelly is doing a really great job at announcing this weekend.


----------



## Shock

sXsCanadianFansXs said:


> I don't think it's been mentioned yet but Kevin Kelly is doing a really great job at announcing this weekend.


Agreed, he's really added a lot to the matches.

I would have had Ciampa win the Four Corner Survival last night, pinning Konley, and have Homicide beat him today, but whatever.


----------



## Proc

that was a hard bump on the outside


----------



## Zatiel

Is it just me, or is Homicide way more of an entertaining showman today than all his other ROH performances since the return? Maybe it's him being on the undercard with lower expectations.

Digging Ciampa, too.


----------



## Proc

Didn't like that finish.


----------



## Shock

Zatiel said:


> Is it just me, or is Homicide way more of an entertaining showman today than all his other ROH performances since the return? Maybe it's him being on the undercard with lower expectations.
> 
> Digging Ciampa, too.


Yeah, that's the vibe I'm getting. I've enjoyed him a lot more this weekend than I have since he returned.

RD Evans is the man BTW.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Zatiel said:


> Is it just me, or is Homicide way more of an entertaining showman today than all his other ROH performances since the return? Maybe it's him being on the undercard with lower expectations.
> 
> Digging Ciampa, too.


I think he belongs in the undercard/midcard.
He meets my lower expectations at that level.

**3/4 for Cide/Ciampo.


----------



## Shock

Elgins/Daniels next. Expected the women's match to be next but oh well.


----------



## Emperor DC

Two decent matches inbetween two good matches. A fun first half I reckon.

Cole/O'Reilly continue to impress, Elgin too, he's a beast, I'm interested to see if Homicide's bad blood with Nana means a potential return for Ki. Cide & Ki versus Ciampa & Taylor, for example. The tag team division may just explode from the awesomeness of it all were it to happen like that, though.

I'm really liking what is happening with Daniels too. I really hope we see a new prophecy, Danger included.


----------



## jpchicago23

I'm really impressed with Elgin this weekend. He adds the powerhouse to the ROH roster that they need and is becoming more and more innovative.


----------



## Rickey

Dang, server crashed. Anyone think Daniels is joining the HOT?


----------



## SHIRLEY

What's up with the forum?

...and what's up with this long-ass intermission?

Gutted that I missed the first two matches. Can't wait for the replay.


----------



## Shock

ROH crashed the forum.


----------



## musdy

OMG JUST GET TO THE FUCKEN MATCHES!!!!!!!


----------



## Zatiel

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> What's up with the forum?
> 
> ...and what's up with this long-ass intermission?
> 
> Gutted that I missed the first two matches. Can't wait for the replay.


Opener was so fun!

I'd imagine they went as long as they could for intermission to sell as much merchandise as possible.


----------



## Rickey

Takes a shot at TNA whenever possible.


----------



## Proc

1:28 min... xD


----------



## Zatiel

Classic angle, good way to set up their match. Richards said next time is his last time - Title Vs. Career, Friend Vs. Friend could do very well.

But God help me if it ends in a "surprise" heel turn. I have so little desire to see either of these guys as a heel ever again. Richards is fun this way and Edwards just doesn't work. Besides, we just came off another heel title run.


----------



## ddog121

that interview segment sucked big time


----------



## seancarleton77

Edwards vs. Richards, if it happens please be in Toronto.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

OK, so Davey's turning on Eddie today.


----------



## Proc

oh yeah greatest theme song on the card


----------



## musdy

Thank god that's over with.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I loved that promo. Just people talking about shit. How it should be IMO.

NAKAGAWA!


----------



## Corey

Daizee Haze needs to eat a fucking sandwich.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Huge fan of that promo segment.
I don't know why people are crapping on it.

I thought it was great.


----------



## Sheik

I started the "fuck TNA" chant once again when Cornette took that jab in the last segment.

True story. Show is great so far live. Can't wait for the main event!!!


----------



## MovieStarR™

Sheik said:


> I started the "fuck TNA" chant once again when Cornette took that jab in the last segment.
> 
> True story. Show is great so far live. Can't wait for the main event!!!


Enjoy... You mark. lol


----------



## Zatiel

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Daizee Haze needs to eat a fucking sandwich.


The crowd agrees with you.


----------



## Emperor DC

seancarleton77 said:


> Edwards vs. Richards, if it happens please be in Toronto.


They're either going to really stretch it out, or it's going down at the Hammerstein show in June, which I assume will be the next iPPV, what with the hype of showcasing "the best in the world".

That said, they could have either of the two turn on eachother at that show in conveicable fashion. It all depends.


----------



## Emperor DC

Sheik said:


> I started the "fuck TNA" chant once again when Cornette took that jab in the last segment.
> 
> True story. Show is great so far live. Can't wait for the main event!!!


Has someone stole your hat yet?

Where you sat tonight?

I've been looking for an Arab with an _"I <3 Truth"_ shirt.


----------



## Sheik

MovieStarR™ said:


> Enjoy... You mark. lol


Hey, I can only be a mark for a few more weeks. Gotta take it in while I can.


----------



## Zatiel

Matsumoto giggling as she did the multi-woman knee drop was great.


----------



## Sheik

Emperor DC said:


> Has someone stole your hat yet?
> 
> Where you sat tonight?
> 
> I've been looking for an Arab with an _"I <3 Truth"_ shirt.


Funny you say that, I just purchased the same skully that got jacked from me. 

My seat tonight is no where near as good as last night. Last night I was right next to one of the entrances, and on camera for a lot of the show. Still have good seats tonight, but not wearing a Truth shirt. Lmao.


----------



## SHIRLEY

That wimminz match just rendered Wrestlemania completely redundant for me. That was fucking awesome. So much fun.

WHERE THE FUCK DID THAT SEX FACTOR COME FROM?!? SCREAMING WOMEN JUST LOST HER SHIT!!!

(Pity about the forum being dead).

EDIT: BLOODBATH! I'm daring someone to start a "HEPA-TITIS!" chant.


----------



## Sephiroth

Shit, I forgot this was at 1 p.m. Any quick results and match ratings?


----------



## Emperor DC

Holy fuckin' shit. That was amazing.

That exchange between Rhett and Jay was INTENSE.


----------



## ddog121

WHAT A FIGHT!!! Greattttt tag match.


----------



## Shock

Another awesome tag team match, Briscoes winning was never really in doubt but still an entertaining match.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

KoW vs. Cole + O'Reilly ***3/4 (under 10 mins but awesome, reminiscent of Sydal/Castagnoli)
Taylor vs. Cabana *1/2
Ciampo vs. Homicide **3/4
Elgin vs. Daniels ***1/2

Shimmer Tag ***
ANX vs. Briscoes **** (Crowd popped huge for the last few minutes)


----------



## musdy

JAY IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

LMFAO at creepy guy standing behind announce team.


----------



## Rickey

great match right there, forum keeps crashing what's going on?


----------



## Corey

Damn that was brutal. Jay's promo was fuckin great. But I now unfortunately have to go to work. You all enjoy the last two matches, they should be stellar.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jay just clicked into God mode at one point in that match.


----------



## Shock

Random thought, but I love the match graphics for this show.


----------



## RingoPlaysDrums

Well that was a fucking war. Great match. Jay looks horrifying.

MOTW for me.


----------



## MovieStarR™

Sheik said:


> Hey, I can only be a mark for a few more weeks. Gotta take it in while I can.


Why is that my good sir...


----------



## seancarleton77

ANX vs. Briscoes was fucking AMAZING!!


----------



## Meteora2004

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Jay just clicked into God mode at one point in that match.


Also










Another great show so far.


----------



## Corey

Shock said:


> Random thought, but I love the match graphics for this show.


I was thinkin the same thing brother.


----------



## Zatiel

Meteora2004 said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another great show so far.


Someone call Mickey Rourke. If this god bleeds, people begin to believe in him.


----------



## musdy

Is the main event a title match???


----------



## Shock

musdy said:


> Is the main event a title match???


Nope.


----------



## Zatiel

I'm sorry, did Prazak just say, "sensational, intelligent clothesline"?


----------



## Sheik

Strong just gave me a shout out :side:


----------



## Sheik

MovieStarR™ said:


> Why is that my good sir...


Can't be a mark when you're a wrestler

Pro Wrestling etiquette 101


----------



## SHIRLEY

Generico is such a master.

Seriously...don't watch anything but his fingers, for the next minute, and you'll still get the story of the match.


----------



## Zatiel

The Truth stuff was incredibly stupid. Strong was holding the rope down before he even started running.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Generico is such a master.
> 
> Seriously...don't watch anything but his fingers, for the next minute, and you'll still get the story of the match.


It's true. He's amazingly expressive.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Generico is such a master.
> 
> Seriously...don't watch anything but his fingers, for the next minute, and you'll still get the story of the match.


The best babyface in all of wrestling.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Glad Generico won, ROH needs to make him one of their top guys.


----------



## Shock

Another good match, I liked the ending sequence.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Something big's about to happen...


----------



## musdy

DANIELS HEEL TURN!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Daniels has just seen the Truth!!!


----------



## RingoPlaysDrums

There we go! It's been building all weekend. Daniels joins the HoT!


----------



## Shock

YES, DANIELS!


----------



## Rickey

YES! heel turn complete


----------



## Shock

Got some nice potential matches now, with Daniels/Cabana, Daniels/Generico and Strong/Cabana.

Another big name is exactly what the HoT needed.


----------



## seancarleton77

Elgin destroyed Generico's back. Christ! Great heel turn set up very nicely.


----------



## SHIRLEY

The best things about this are that it must mean Daniels is staying and that we also might see a Roddy/Elgin tag team.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Just put on todays show. Christopher Daniels turned heel by hitting El Generico with the book of truth and now he's with Roddy and Michael Elgin.


----------



## Shock

Did Charlie Haas steal Sheik's skullcap?


----------



## Rickey

Hoping this leads to Generico taking the tv title from Daniels in the future. This also opens some tag team possibilities. 

Elgin/Daniels going after the tag belts, as well as Elgin/Strong and Strong/Daniels. HOT is the best group in ROH.
(Sorry sexy Mia, sorry RD Evans you're hilarious though )


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Here we go, this is the match I've wanted to see since Haas & Benjamin 1st came to ROH!


----------



## Sheik

Knew Daniels would see the light! He made the right decision. 

Anyone notice the HOT point at someone in the crowd as they were leaving, or hear someone go nuts for the HOT after the turn? Yeah, that was me. :side:

The crowd wants to fuck me up right about now. I've been getting serious heat after that Daniels turn.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Kevin Kelly said:


> Wrestling...we don't shy away from it...we embrace it...we don't lie to people.


:')


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

This is what I've wanted to see. Shelton & Davey squaring off!


----------



## jpchicago23

Sheik said:


> Can't be a mark when you're a wrestler
> 
> Pro Wrestling etiquette 101


What promotion will you be wrestling for?


----------



## Shock

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> :')












I presume there will be no heel turn from either of the Wolves tonight after what went down with Daniels and the HoT. Always another time..


----------



## SHIRLEY

Fucking yes! Intense Shelton Benjamin! This is what I didn't know if he would be capable of, when he first came to ROH. Any WWE kid gloves have gone now. He just kneed the ever living shit out of Richards.


----------



## Shock

DOUBLE SUICIDE DIVE~!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

LOL, Shelton just doesn't give a fuck!


----------



## MovieStarR™

Sheik said:


> Can't be a mark when you're a wrestler
> 
> Pro Wrestling etiquette 101


Hmm... Good luck with that!


----------



## Shock

Loved the openhanded chopfest on the floor.


----------



## RingoPlaysDrums

Man, Shelton is bringing the intensity. Certainly didn't expect that. Fair play to him, this is one of his best performances in... maybe ever.


----------



## musdy

WHAT A SUPERKICK FROM SHELTON!!!!


----------



## Solid_Rob

musdy said:


> WHAT A SUPERKICK FROM SHELTON!!!!


That one made me cringe.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Jesus, Shelton is *KILLING* Davey with those Superkicks!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*PAYDIRT, BITCH!!!*


----------



## Zatiel

Paydirt! So much for Richards going undefeated.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

My match of the year right now.
By a huge margin.

****1/2 - ****3/4.

REMARKABLE for a first time encounter.
WOW.


----------



## Sephiroth

Was this changed to a title match?


----------



## Proc

That two shows were worth my 20 bucks. Just like most times ROH delivers.


----------



## Zatiel

Sephiroth said:


> Was this changed to a title match?


Nope.


----------



## RingoPlaysDrums

Well worth the £12.77 

Main Event went on too long (as usual) but I still enjoyed it for the most part. MOTN was ANX/Briscoes though for sure.


----------



## musdy

The Kings of Wrestling vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly ***3/4
Colt Cabana vs. Dave Taylor *1/4
Homicide vs. Ciampi **
Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara ***1/4 
The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express ****
Roderick Strong vs. El Generico ***3/4
The American Wolves vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team ****1/4

Night 2, the stronger of the two.


----------



## Shock

Great show, hopefully ROH do the 2-night iPPV thing every WM weekend in the future.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I feel warm and fuzzy after all of that.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Awesome show, *AMAZING* Main Event!

Great weekend of matches. So worth the $20!

They need to do this every year for WM Weekend.


----------



## acracker

So it was an afternoon dshow, that puts quite a dent in my plans, UN F*** ING BELIVEIABLE


----------



## Shock

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I feel warm and fuzzy after all of that.


I share this sentiment.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Shock said:


> I share this sentiment.


Yep.

Wrestlemania weekend makes me happy.


----------



## Sephiroth

acracker said:


> So it was an afternoon dshow, that puts quite a dent in my plans, UN F*** ING BELIVEIABLE


 Order the DGUSA one tonight. Is anyone getting it? I would if more of the card was announced (or better) or I felt Yamato/Aries wasn't going to be shenanigans filled.


----------



## seancarleton77

I am proud to be a wrestling fan thanks to a show like this.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

This is somewhat unrelated but when were the DGUSA shows and were they iPPV's?

Also, is there anyway to catch the HoF before Wrestlemania? Or are they airing it first on Monday?


----------



## Sephiroth

I thought the same after being live at Supercard of Honor and Better Than Our Best.


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT

First time watching an ROH PPV it was amazing, totally worth the $20 and both mainevents were some of the best matches I've seen in sometime. Will definitely be ordering the next one.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I only have 4 dollars left in my bank account or else I'd order Mercury Rising tonight for sure. I have to download it later I guess. http://www.wwnlive.com/ is the link for DGUSA ippv tonight at 8:00.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

sXsCanadianFansXs said:


> This is somewhat unrelated but when were the DGUSA shows and were they iPPV's?
> 
> Also, is there anyway to catch the HoF before Wrestlemania? Or are they airing it first on Monday?


The DGUSA shows are on IPPV. You can go to DGUSA.tv and they'll link you to WWNLive.com where you can order the event.

I'm not sure if I'm gonna order the event. The card looks pretty good, though. Pac vs Tozawa could be awesome.

Plus, there's always those DG Six Man matches. 

The Main Event looks good too. I'm still undecided.


----------



## Meteora2004

seancarleton77 said:


> I am proud to be a wrestling fan thanks to two shows like these.


Fixed.  This will probably end up being the best $20 I spend on wrestling all year.

I'm actually looking forward to Mania tomorrow, but for completely different reasons unrelated to the wrestling, for the most part. ROH straight up stole the weekend, yet again.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> The DGUSA shows are on IPPV. You can go to DGUSA.tv and they'll link you to WWNLive.com where you can order the event.
> 
> *I'm not sure if I'm gonna order the event.* The card looks pretty good, though. Pac vs Tozawa could be awesome.
> 
> Plus, there's always those DG Six Man matches.
> 
> The Main Event looks good too. I'm still undecided.


Yeah DGUSA already got me for 30 dollars in January and the cards were great but 14.95 is a little steep when you got the Final Four tonight and the event will probably be on torrent sites in the next couple of days.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Yeah DGUSA already got me for 30 dollars in January and the cards were great but 14.95 is a little steep when you got the Final Four tonight and the event will probably be on torrent sites in the next couple of days.


I'm not worried about the price, and I can watch both the DG show on my laptop and the Final Four on TV. So that won't be too big a problem.

I don't torrent, either. I'll just wait until the last minute before deciding. If not, I'll just order the PPV later on, or get the DVD when it comes out.


----------



## Meteora2004

Yeah, I don't wanna be a guinea pig for the first WWNLive show. I also feel like there hasn't been anywhere near as much excitement going into the DGUSA shows this weekend as there should have been.


----------



## will94

Awesome show. Not as good as last night, but still well worth the price of admission.

Now sitting across town waiting to get into the DGUSA show, hoping it'll deliver too.


----------



## Lost10

The Replay of Night 2 is already up. Awesome job by GFL!


----------



## RiseAgainst

Anyway to watch a replay of both nights?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

RiseAgainst said:


> Anyway to watch a replay of both nights?


If you ordered both shows, they're up on gofightlive.tv


----------



## Zatiel

Lost10 said:


> The Replay of Night 2 is already up. Awesome job by GFL!


Very well done by them. Was happy with what I got for my money.

Great shows this weekend. Cole & O'Reilly really impressed.


----------



## RiseAgainst

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> If you ordered both shows, they're up on gofightlive.tv


Other ways beside gofightlive


----------



## Sephiroth

RiseAgainst said:


> Other ways beside gofightlive


$20 total for both shows. Order it.


----------



## Meteora2004

Sephiroth said:


> $20 total for both shows. Order it.


Seriously, this.

I'm looking forward to seeing how the shows do buyrate-wise; hopefully it'll shut up the people who were saying this was a horrible idea on ROH's part.


----------



## Lost10

I can assure you that you can't find something better (wrestling-realted) for 20$. You should buy those shows.


----------



## FITZ

Both nights were amazing but I think Night 1 was better. I really wasn't a fan of the main event today as it was just too long. I loved the second half of the match but I really felt it was dragging about midway through.

ANX/Briscoes was one of my favorite matches this weekend so far. 

I've been having a great time, meeting Sheik was cool and the wrestling has been amazing. Not doing DGUSA but waiting for a huge feast at my brothers. Anyway I hope I'll be back on again this weekend.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Lost10 said:


> I can assure you that you can't find something better (wrestling-realted) for 20$. You should buy those shows.


ROH made these shows a great deal and anybody that wants to see these shows that cares about good wrestling should give ROH the $ they requested for the shows. I'm sure there are pirated versions around, but so what? Give ROH the $ they deserve.


----------



## Chismo

*Chapter 1*

Michael Elgin vs El Generico **1/2
4-Way Survival **
Chicks Tag Team ***1/2 (AWESOME)
The Briscoes vs Cole & O'Reilly ***1/2 (Heel Briscoes are so fresh and awesome now)
Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards ***1/2
The Kings Of Wrestling vs WGTT ***3/4
Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels ****** (MOTN by far, great story telling and fantastic action)


*Chapter 2*

The Kings Of Wrestling vs Cole & O'Reilly ***
Colt Cabana vs Dave Taylor **
Homicide vs Tommaso Ciampa *1/2 (Wow, talking about mess)
Christopher Daniels vs Michael Elgin **1/2
Shimmer Chicks *** (Another awesome women match)
The Briscoes vs The All Night Express *****1/2* (Match of the year so far, this was phenomenal)
Roderick Strong vs El Generico ****** (Ole! Generico is absolutely amazing, the most outstanding wrestler in ROH)
American Wolves vs WGTT ***3/4 (Great match, but I was disappointed actually)


Overall, this was one HELL OF A RIDE, just brilliant wrestling for 20 bucks only, yes the stream was bad sometimes, but that's the interntet folks. Just awesome wrestling and story telling, MOTY in Briscoes/ANX, another two MOTY contenders, great, old school tag team action, great chicks' matches, nothing under two stars (except for Homicide/Ciampa), which tells you how awesome this was. Great weekend for 'rasslin fans, and honestly - I don't give a rat's ass about WrestleMania right now. Looking forward to Sheamus/Bryan, though.


----------



## acracker

im watching the replay of chaptern 2 now


----------



## acracker

im giving DGUSA tonight a miss


----------



## Solid_Rob

So this was my first time ordering (amazing investment by the way). 

Is there an expiration date on the replays?


----------



## acracker

Yo Vid/x fan, so far for me its an ANGRY PILE OF MEH


----------



## Lost10

No you can watch them forever as long as you have a PC.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Lost10 said:


> No you can watch them forever as long as you have a PC.


So, maybe I'll watch Death Before Dishonor 8 from last year again. Even though I have it on DVD!


----------



## acracker

so far the most reassuring thing about ROH, besides the return of spanky, Michaerl Elgin, this dude stands out in ROH right now


----------



## Caponex75

Replays are already out by the way.


----------



## Corey

Awesome job by GFL to get the 2nd show up this fast. Time to watch Roddy/Generico and the main event.


----------



## adri17

Any news on who the masked man hat helped Elgin at Chapter 1 is?


----------



## Shock

Was probably Daniels.


----------



## Lost10

HQ versions of both shows are now up on GFL (360p @ 1 Mbps, 480p @ 2 Mbps).


----------



## MajinTrunks

Not a big ROH fan (not that I dislike it, I've just never really gotten into it.) but I decided to check out the show. I REALLY enjoyed the Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards match.


----------



## Hajduk1911

does anybody know the attendance figures for these two shows? Tried looking on the net but couldn't find it


----------



## SHIRLEY

Hajduk1911 said:


> does anybody know the attendance figures for these two shows? Tried looking on the net but couldn't find it


I think it was 1,050 each or something.


----------



## RKing85

Night 1

Elgin/Generico **1/2
Four Corners **
Women's Tag **1/2
Briscoes/Cole & O'Reilly ***1/4
Richards/Strong ****
WGTT/KOW ****
Edwards/Daniels ****1/2


----------



## RKing85

Night 2

KOW/Cole & O'Reilly ***1/4
Cabana/Taylor **
Ciampa/Homicide **1/4
Daniels/Elgin ***
Women's Tag **3/4
Briscoe's/All Night Express ***3/4
Generico/Strong ****
WGTT/Wolves ****3/4


----------



## virus21

Saw night 1. Pretty good. Crowd was really into it as they should be. Question though, are all ROH PPV generally so dark with the lighting? I don't remember Final Battle being so dark.


----------



## dezpool

I've been out of touch with ROH for a while, but the results from these shows sound awesome. Seems like an epic weekend for ROH. Love the fact that the All Night Express stepped up to another level.


----------



## Meteora2004

virus21 said:


> Saw night 1. Pretty good. Crowd was really into it as they should be. Question though, are all ROH PPV generally so dark with the lighting? I don't remember Final Battle being so dark.


Some of the things about the production of the show are the only gripes I had at all this weekend, the lighting being one of them. I really wanted to see the crowd lit up to show how packed the place was, and I didn't want to see wrestlers looking like ghosts when the lights hit them. This is something ROH has needed to address for a while, and I don't know why it's still a problem so many years later.

The camerawork frustrated me at some points, too, either with shaky shots or that one camera that kept going way out of focus. I'm glad they'll at least be able to pick different angles for those instances for the DVD release. They really need to upgrade to widescreen, though; I don't care if it's in HD or not, since I don't even have an HDTV yet, but it wouldn't be a very costly upgrade and would only improve the look of the shows.


----------



## KingKicks

Just got back from Atlanta so just a few quick notes.

- Even though I was expecting it, I hated WGTT winning the tag titles simply because I didn't want the Kings losing the belts EVER. Good match though.

- Strong/Davey was pretty great. I'm glad they didn't go too overkill at the end.

- Homicide was actually one of the biggest highlights of the weekend for me. Probably because I've wanted to see him live for ages but seeing the Cop Killa live was awesome.

- Both Cole/O'Reilly matches were pretty damn good, still not sure which I enjoyed more.

- LOVED the Joshi stuff especially on night one

- ANX/Briscoes was probably my second favourite match of the entire weekend. Absoloutely loved it and loving the Briscoes atm.

EDIT:

Looks like I had a similar seat to Sheik on night one as I was at the face entrance, 2nd row.


----------



## seabs

*Been meaning to post something about the 2 shows for the past few days but kept forgetting. Enjoyed the shows overall and I thought they looked awesome in that arena. I dunno if it's just the style of matches that all the big ROH matches seem to do almost nothing for me this year. They're good wrestling and all but that's literally it. Two guys go in, wrestle well, go through their moves and then someone hits a move which ends it. Just doesn't do anything for me atm.

Night 1
Generico/Elgin was a fine opener. Served it's purpose exactly, shame that Generico didn't get anything better though. Elgin has some nice power moves but other than that he looks really green and unnatural in the ring. Masked ninja could be a really good little storyline if they if they lead to a mask vs mask match.

4 way was a really good undercard match too. Cide looked the best he has since he returned and the 3 straight dives were awesome. Loved the aprils fool thing with Truth too. Really well done. 

Joshi tag was alright. Serena looked great. Didn't think any of the SHIMMER matches were matches that made me think "fuck, I need to watch more SHIMMER ASAP" but they were both fine matches.

Briscoes tag with Cole/O'Reilly was great. O'Reilly is probably my favourite ROH guy to watch right now bar maybe Generico. Every show his match is really good and easy to watch. Enjoyed this a lot.

Sadly the 3 big matches which I was super looking forward to were all really disappointing I thought. Strong/Davey I thought was just two guys using nice moves and throwing some good strikes. Didn't have much pace or story or intensity, it was just literally an exhibition I thought. Good but it didn't do much for me.

Kings/WGTT was probably the biggest disappointment of a weekend of disappointments as far as Mania and ROH went. Hero & Claudio so arkwardly off, I dont know if one/both of them are injured or were under the weather but something just felt really off. I said prior to the shows that their other two matches were very good but they always felt like they were saving something back each time and I thought they would just go all out here but they really didn't. The KOW control segment sucked really badly and the super duper hot finish that I was so looking forward to never came. Really flat finish and I know I moan sometimes about overdone Indy finishes but matches like this benefit from them as long as they don't go too long.

Edwards/Daniels was the best of a disappointing trio of matches I thought. Wasn't close to their 9AS match but it was a good wrestling match and was enjoyable. The table spot was awesome and a great transition spot too. Didn't have a great finishing stretch either, again a bit flat. Possibly could have been **** territory with a stronger finish but it lacked the story and dynamic that the 2/3 falls match had.

Night 2
Kings vs Cole/O'Reilly was a great choice for opener but Cole/O'Reilly really should have won. They've been putting on awesome showings in all their matches and this weekend seemed the perfect time to pull the trigger on them and give them that big win and with it the breakout feud. Instead they were just two lower card guys who looked really good. Perfect finish would have been for O'Reilly to make Claudio tap when he wouldn't give the choke hold up. This was one of the better matches of the weekend though.

Cabana/Taylor was really enjoyable and it was great seeing Taylor in a ROH ring. Brilliant little undercard addition.

Cide looked again against Ciampa but Ciampa just looks as though he has literally nothing going for him. Forgot to mention how pissed I was at the camera missing Mia Yim's kick the previous night too. Camera work left a lot of room for improvement during these shows.

Daniels/Elgin was decent but despite facing two great workers, Elgin didn't come out of the weekend looking like the real deal or anything close imo. Finish seemed strange with Daniels turning if they're keeping Elgin with Truth.

Talked about the Joshi tag already. Preferred the 1st tag. This was good too though.

Briscoes/ANX was awesome. Already talked about this so I wont go into too much detail. Titus needs do drop the goofy moves but if he shows more underdog fire like he did in the strike off with Jay he could be a really successful babyface. The goofy hand shakes after a bloody battle is the exact kind of thing that ANX need to drop. Has the potential for best Indy feud of the year. The ROH blood feud barely ever seems to dissapoint and this should be no different. 

Strong/Generico was another case of fine wrestling match but nothing that made it stand out from the pack or make me care about it. 

When I get to a ROH main event and I constantly see 40-45 minutes left on the show it annoys me so much, especially with this style of the match they always work these days under Hunter. This was one of the better cases of a long ROH main event with no story to it though. Wasn't a fan of how the whole Wolves dissension tease angle was done, the mid show promo was fucking terrible too.

2 good shows overall but there wasn't anything memorable from either but then again there wasn't anything bad on them so I cant really complain. The current ROH style that every big match seems to have does literally nothing for me. Wasn't a single hot finishing stretch either which was a shame. Great that they're not doing finisher fests anymore but they still need some kind of hot finish rather than a sudden end. Somewhere in the middle please. *


----------



## Corey

Well I'm glad someone finally agrees with me on Kings/WGTT. That match is being terribly overrated. Both Cole & O'reilly tags were better if you ask me.


----------



## FITZ

I loved the match they had on Night 1 but Night 2 against the Wolves wasn't really all that great.


----------



## Emperor DC

Seabs, I don't understand. What you described in your first paragraph is what happened a lot during the greatest era that Ring of Honor has seen. When people lie Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries and Nigel McGuinness were running wild, that was what was happening.

I'd rather have this old school vibe (Finishing manevours actually meaning "finish" in most cases"), rather than stupid of the stupid shit we had in terms of match endings under Pearce and in the early part of Delirious' reign.


----------



## jawbreaker

Neither WGTT tag did much of anything for me. Preferred night 1 though.

I'm going to be the first to say it: Cole and O'Reilly are the best babyface tag team in ROH right now. The three matches from the weekend that I enjoyed most were their two and Briscoes-ANX. I liked the undercard on night 1 a whole lot for what it was, but Strong/Davey was a nice exhibition but not a whole lot more, Kings-WGTT was the third straight disappointment from them, and Daniels/Edwards was just kind of dull.

Night 1 was a very fun watch, though. Night 2 had a seemingly less lively crowd and also put the match I was most excited for as the opener, which drastically lowered my anticipation level for the rest of it. Kings-Cole/O'Reilly delivered awesomely though, and Briscoes-ANX really made me want to see more from them.

Also, how fucking great are the heel Briscoes? Everything that made me hate them as faces works to their advantage as heels, from the no-selling to the extended offense stretches that look ugly as shit. It also helped that they worked Cole and O'Reilly on Night 1, because if any team knows how to win over a crowd it's them. The Briscoes came in to a decent-sized face reaction and then by the end of the match they were getting booed.

Basically I agree with Seabs on everything regarding those shows except I think I liked Strong/Davey a bit more.


----------



## seabs

Emperor DC said:


> Seabs, I don't understand. What you described in your first paragraph is what happened a lot during the greatest era that Ring of Honor has seen. When people lie Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries and Nigel McGuinness were running wild, that was what was happening.
> 
> I'd rather have this old school vibe (Finishing manevours actually meaning "finish" in most cases"), rather than stupid of the stupid shit we had in terms of match endings under Pearce and in the early part of Delirious' reign.


*Danielson matches always had character and story and barely ever just felt like exhibition matches though. You need something to go along with the great wrestling otherwise it's pretty dull when it's the same in every match.*


----------



## Rickey

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Both Cole & O'reilly tags were better if you ask me.


Nobody asked you! 

But I agree. Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly were the MVPs of the entire weekend.


----------



## FITZ

Seabs said:


> *Danielson matches always had character and story and barely ever just felt like exhibition matches though. You need something to go along with the great wrestling otherwise it's pretty dull when it's the same in every match.*


That's what made Danielson so great in the indies. He put stories into his matches, there really are very few matches where you can say it was just a spot fest. 



Rickey said:


> Nobody asked you!
> 
> But I agree. Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly were the MVPs of the entire weekend.


I would actually say the Briscoes were. They had a great match with Cole and O'Reilly on Friday and had the the best match of the weekend for ROH with ANX.


----------



## Sheik

Benjo™ said:


> Just got back from Atlanta so just a few quick notes.
> 
> - Even though I was expecting it, I hated WGTT winning the tag titles simply because I didn't want the Kings losing the belts EVER. Good match though.
> 
> - Strong/Davey was pretty great. I'm glad they didn't go too overkill at the end.
> 
> - Homicide was actually one of the biggest highlights of the weekend for me. Probably because I've wanted to see him live for ages but seeing the Cop Killa live was awesome.
> 
> - Both Cole/O'Reilly matches were pretty damn good, still not sure which I enjoyed more.
> 
> - LOVED the Joshi stuff especially on night one
> 
> - ANX/Briscoes was probably my second favourite match of the entire weekend. Absoloutely loved it and loving the Briscoes atm.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Looks like I had a similar seat to Sheik on night one as I was at the face entrance, 2nd row.


I was third row, next to the face entrance. Were you that guy that started a shit ton of chants, and helped me start the "Fuck TNA" chant?


----------



## FITZ

One of the funnier moments of the weekend was after Daniels joined HoT seeing Sheik start flipping out in the stands. I hadn't spotted him until that point and when I heard some guy screaming, "House of Truth!"


----------



## Bubz

Personaly for me Davey/Roddy was my match of the weekend closely followed by Briscoes/ANX. Both WGTT matches where great IMO as where both Cole/O'Rilley matches especialy the match against the Kings. Overall it was a great weekend as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Sheik

TaylorFitz said:


> One of the funnier moments of the weekend was after Daniels joined HoT seeing Sheik start flipping out in the stands. I hadn't spotted him until that point and when I heard some guy screaming, "House of Truth!"


:lmao :lmao

It's in my sig too. I drew some serious heat that day. Highlight of my WM weekend, personally.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Absolutely loved both shows. The both women matches were absolutely great. BTW, I believed that Ayumi Kurihara and Hiroyo Matsumoto's entrance music is the same opening theme music for one anime called, Spiral. It would be great if Ayumi and Hiroyo were kept on the regular roster of ROH, they are fan-freaking-tastic (especially Ayumi). And the absolutely awesome match between Davey/Strong was sick, but then what match that didn't involve Davey that wasn't great. The Briscos/Midnight Express match was fucking insane. Both WGTT matches were really old-school tag-team stuff that didn't need to be too over-the-top in order to be awesome, they were both of my favorites for both nights. Much more enjoyable than WM.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Erm...



Wrestling Observer said:


> The shows, traditionally two of the company’s biggest of the year, were both Internet PPV shows. By offering two shows at $19.95 as a package deal, they did roughly 1,725 orders for each show, and sold out, with slightly more than 800 at each show. The iPPV numbers are a great sign. They were in the same neighborhood for both shows as the company record set for Final Battle. It looks like they won’t be hurt significantly by the loss of TV in promoting these shows, since the HDNet show was preempted during the final weeks of build, although the real test will come with the next show on 6/26.


In other words, a total buyrate of 3,450 and counting...

...unbelievable.


----------



## Rickey

TaylorFitz said:


> I would actually say the Briscoes were. They had a great match with Cole and O'Reilly on Friday and had the the best match of the weekend for ROH with ANX.


As far as rookies go then,  and yeah the Briscoes turned it up several notches on the ippvs but I mostly always expect good stuff from them. I haven't seen any Cole and O'Reilly matches before the ippvs so their performances were more of a shock to me.


----------



## Meteora2004

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> In other words, a total buyrate of 3,450 and counting...
> 
> ...unbelievable.


Fucking awesome.

Guess it wasn't such a retarded idea after all.


----------



## Sheik

Just imagine if ROH gets a legit TV deal, we could see those numbers grow rapidly.


----------



## Emperor DC

That's a brilliant number. This iPPV idea, whoevers it was, was a genius one. 

It's once again an innovation that Ring of Honor has given the industry (many have followed in its footsteps) and it allows ALL fans to watch the events, which is so important in today's world.

Still surprises me TNA has not tried to do it on iPPV as well as PPV. I'm sure they'd probably get a fair few orders from here in the UK and elsewhere, as it's European support is growing.

If the figures are to be believed, Ring of Honor is quickly gaining on what TNA PPV's do.


----------



## Shock

I hope this means ROH continue to have the WrestleMania weekend shows as iPPVs in the future. I can't remember the last time I enjoyed watching a wrestling show, let alone two, as much as I enjoyed Honor Takes Center Stage.


----------



## LariatSavage

I know people are still going to watch this, so for anyone who has already (or doesn't mind spoilers) check out my recap:Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 1


----------

